#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Страх перед низшими мирами

## Алексей Белый

Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Для того там описание адов и дается.

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Для того там описание адов и дается.


Созерцание адов не помогает. Как "сказка".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Созерцание адов не помогает. Как "сказка".


Чтение описания адов в Ламриме - это не то же самое, что "созерцание адов"  :Wink: 
Не боитесь низших миров - так и не запаривайтесь этим. Просто тогда стремитесь к высшим мирам.

Если же хочется нижние миры посмотреть - то есть много разных способов. От аналитических, до вполне практических.

----------

Legba (12.01.2014), Жека (25.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (02.10.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

По моему разумению, нужно применить опыт реализаций, который у вас есть в жизни. Например, держите купюру, стоя на балконе и вытянув руку наружу, вы заметите, что сжимаете её сильнее, это и есть реализация. Иными словами, если нет страха перед низшими мирами, значит нет уверенности в их существование (ну и по мелочи- нет осознание того, что эта секунда может быть последней, и прочее...) Этому учат ламы, когда дают подробные техники медитации на Ламрим оф Цонкапы.))

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Чтение описания адов в Ламриме - это не то же самое, что "созерцание адов"


А я и не говорил что занимаюсь чтением.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А я и не говорил что занимаюсь чтением.


А как вы их созерцаете, если не секрет?  :Wink:

----------


## Алексей Белый

Я думаю без страха перед нижними мирами не получится искренне практиковать.

----------

Платон (02.10.2013)

----------


## Алексей Белый

> А как вы их созерцаете, если не секрет?


Сосредотачиваюсь и представляю как я по очереди рождаюсь в каждом из адов и какие страдания испытываю. Так по крайней мере Учитель объяснял.

----------


## Дубинин

> Сосредотачиваюсь и представляю как я по очереди рождаюсь в каждом из адов и какие страдания испытываю. Так по крайней мере Учитель объяснял.


 Так это метод- не как поверить в ады, а как усилить страх при наличии веры. Спросите у него: " как поверить?".

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Так это метод- не как поверить в ады, а как усилить страх при наличии веры. Спросите у него- как поверить?


Я допускаю что это возможно, но нет убеждённости.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сосредотачиваюсь и представляю как я по очереди рождаюсь в каждом из адов и какие страдания испытываю. Так по крайней мере Учитель объяснял.


Вы представляете, а не переживаете, вероятно. Ну посмотрите какие-нибудь "Лики смерти" для большей красочности восприятия (и заодно закрепления мысли о том, что смерть может настигнуть в любой момент).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Попробуйте сначала породить страх перед миром бандитов или проституток. Поразмышляйте над недостатками перерождения гопником.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.01.2014), Жека (25.09.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я допускаю что это возможно, но нет убеждённости.


Ну вот это и есть главная цель: развитие подобной убеждённости, в этой медитации. (похоже эта убеждённость, вообще мало у кого присутствует, иначе люди только бы и занимались всяческими практиками для избегания подобной участи).

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Вы представляете, а не переживаете, вероятно. Ну посмотрите какие-нибудь "Лики смерти" для большей красочности восприятия (и заодно закрепления мысли о том, что смерть может настигнуть в любой момент).


Всё уже опробованно.

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Ну вот это и есть главная цель: развитие подобной убеждённости, в этой медитации. (похоже эта убеждённость, вообще мало у кого присутствует, иначе люди только бы и занимались всяческими практиками для избегания подобной участи).


Я тоже прихожу к такому выводу.

----------


## Greedy

> Сосредотачиваюсь и представляю как я по очереди рождаюсь в каждом из адов и какие страдания испытываю. Так по крайней мере Учитель объяснял.


Верите Вы в них или не верите — имеет второстепенное значение.
Рассмотрением страдания низших миров (как и высших), необходимо понять, хотите ли Вы лично переживать такие страдания.
Когда у Вас возникнет отчётливое понимание, что именно так Вы страдать не хотите, в такие ситуации попадать не хотите, то поставленной цели Вы достигли.

Сместите акцент с "картинки", неких миров, на сам факт страдания, тип страдания и т.д. И размышляйте над тем, хотите ли Вы так страдать или нет.

----------

Алексей Белый (28.08.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Я по профессии фельдшер и  работаю в специализированном доме Ветеран , в связи с возрастом бабушки умирают практически каждый день, а я констатирую смерть и часто я последний кого они видят в этой жизни. Для меня это является сильной мотивацией... Смерть всегда проходит так как описывается в Бардо Тхёдол , а раз вечная жизнь противоречит закону сохранения энергии я хочу , чтобы мои перерождения не были в низших мирах!
Сейчас я нахожусь на этапе низшей личности и пытаюсь взращивать заботу о ближних! 
А чтобы появился страх перед перерождениями в низших мирах необязательно переживать мучения в адах... Для меня было достаточно медитаций на смерть и непостоянство!

----------

Говинда (26.09.2013), Эделизи (26.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

Строго говоря, нижние миры выглядят не так, как описано у Цонхгапы. Миры, как они описаны у Цонхгапы - частный случай существования кармической энергии осознания, который известен тибетцам. Если вы научитесь рассматривать всё как энергию и видеть энергию в проявлениях живых существ - то учится ничему не нужно будет, страх естественным образом возникнет перед тем состоянием, куда может "занести" :Embarrassment:

----------


## Платон

Миры самсары взаимосвязаны. Изучите проявления нижних миров, доступные в нашем мире - наркоманию, работорговлю, пытки, изуверства, нечеловеческие условия тюремного заключения, голод, болезни. Сразу возникнет чувство трезвости.

----------

Lion Miller (02.10.2013), Антончик (17.01.2014), Савелов Александр (02.10.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Миры самсары взаимосвязаны. Изучите проявления нижних миров, доступные в нашем мире - наркоманию, работорговлю, пытки, изуверства, нечеловеческие условия тюремного заключения, голод, болезни. Сразу возникнет чувство трезвости.


Ну я не думаю , что болезни являются проявлением нижних миров как и старость они относятся к 12-звенному взаимозависимому возникновению!
Да и остальное вышеперечисленное является результатом неблагой кармы, кармического ветра а не проникновением нижних миров в нашу реальность!

Хотя я допускаю , что в результате неведения я ошибаюсь!

----------


## Платон

Все миры самсары являются результатом 12-звенного взаимозависимого становления. Ну не к миру богов же болезни относятся! Впрочем, болеют существа во всех мирах, где наделены грубыми телами. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Савелов Александр

Я не думаю, что есть смысл относить болезни к каким-либо мирам, это просто результат становления сущности...Жизненного цикла если хотите. И никакие проявления(эманации) нижних миров здесь не играют роли! Хотя - бы потому, что тогда миры богов были - бы свободны и от болезней, и от смерти!

P.S.
Вот интересно в мирах без форм есть ли болезни и как они проявляются(Мне просто как медику интересно!)

----------


## Платон

Вы сами упоминули, что болезнь - результат негативной кармы, нижние миры же - средоточие негативной кармы, так что в объяснении нет противоречия! Дело только в индивидуальном понимании слов. :Smilie:  Миры самсары переплетены -частично- это факт взаимнозависимого становления всего сущего. Проверьте сами - понимаете ли вы жаждующий ум голодного духа? Полный претензий и ненависти ум существа ада? Полный блаженства и покоя ум бога? Соперничающий ум асура? Притупленный ум животного? И, наконец, понимаете ли вы свой ум? :Smilie:  Нет, в мире форм нет болезней.

----------

Савелов Александр (02.10.2013)

----------


## Платон

Это вообще похоже как одна большая и плотная нить, которая пульсирует по разному для разных существ в соответствии с тем, как они на основе неведения вылепляют горшки из глины (какие имеют самскары).

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Сосредотачиваюсь и представляю как я по очереди рождаюсь в каждом из адов и какие страдания испытываю. Так по крайней мере Учитель объяснял.


Есть люди, которые просто так не пугаются. Например я.  :Smilie:  "Запугивание" ведь и в христианстве на многих людях не срабатывает. Мне в таких случаях помогает смена мотивации. Не нужно бояться рождения в низших мирах и адах. Нужно представлять как будто ты в первый и последний раз родился человеком. Как будто ты в первый и последний раз имеешь те духовные возможности, которые тебе даны сейчас. Стремись к высшему. И низшее тебя не будет пугать.

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть люди, которые просто так не пугаются. Например я.  "Запугивание" ведь и в христианстве на многих людях не срабатывает. Мне в таких случаях помогает смена мотивации. Не нужно бояться рождения в низших мирах и адах. Нужно представлять как будто ты в первый и последний раз родился человеком. Как будто ты в первый и последний раз имеешь те духовные возможности, которые тебе даны сейчас. Стремись к высшему. И низшее тебя не будет пугать.


В том-то и проблема, что медитирующий (в  Тибетских школах), для развития мотивации "низшей личности" просто обязан поверить и в ады и в перерождения, и испугаться нижних миров, иначе для него нет минимальной хотя-бы буддийской мотивации, что-бы далее захотеть выйти из Сансары, и обрести 3-и Тела.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> В том-то и проблема, что медитирующий (в  Тибетских школах), для развития мотивации "низшей личности" просто обязан поверить и в ады и в перерождения, и испугаться нижних миров, иначе для него нет минимальной хотя-бы буддийской мотивации, что-бы далее захотеть выйти из Сансары, и обрести 3-и Тела.


Если ты боишься адов - то ты боишься только за свою шкуру.  :Smilie:  Если ты стремишься помочь остальным существам - ты переживаешь не только за себя. Это более веская мотивация.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если ты боишься адов - то ты боишься только за свою шкуру.  Если ты стремишься помочь остальным существам - ты переживаешь не только за себя. Это более веская мотивация.


Конечно.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Здравствуйте! Мне кажется в ады можно частично поверить если вам приходилось переживать сильные негативные эмоции, например сильно злиться. Тогда не чувствуешь себя человеком и чувствуешь насколько отравлен этим и насколько внутри всё плохо и где с таким состоянием можно вообще родиться, если проявится такой отпечаток? Когда переживаешь такие эмоции, то переживаешь ад внутри мне кажется - полное безумие, и если умереть с этим..
Потому что если вы верите в то что любое действие оставляет отпечатки в сознании, и что при их проявлении эмоциии, заложенные в эти отпечатки захватывают сознание и тянут в рождение, то значит вы в целом уже должны верить в то что существуют разные миры, в т.ч. и ады. А как их по настоящему испугаться?
я далеко не мастер в этом вопросе и тоже только благодаря вашему вопросу задумался.. пришла на ум такая аналогия, что если бы вы боялись водить машину (попасть в аварию), но если бы у вас никогда не было машины то вас бы этот страх не мучил, вы бы не смогли его породить даже представляя себя попадающим в аварию. А если бы у вас появилась машина и вам бы пришлось думать что вот уже надо садиться за руль и ехать то вам сама собой пришла бы мысль "а вдруг я разобьюсь", "а как я буду водить", "готов ли я" и т.п.. А если машины нет, но в будущем должна появиться и вы это знаете то вас тоже будет это тревожить.
Т.е. в соответствующей ситуации приходят вот соответствующие мысли. Когда мы будем умирать нам несомненно придут сразу в голову все эти "а вдруг" и мы начнём беспокоиться готовы мы или нет, бояться, правда будет уже поздновато. А если сейчас мы будем осознавать что неизбежно умрём, и понимать что это может быть и скоро, если по настоящему это будем осознавать, то этот страх естественно придёт и его не нужно будет даже как-то порождать. Понимание непостоянства и смерти - это мне кажется причина, основа, без этого такой страх не сможет появиться. Мне так кажется.

----------

Антончик (17.01.2014), Рейко (24.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Если ты боишься адов - то ты боишься только за свою шкуру.  Если ты стремишься помочь остальным существам - ты переживаешь не только за себя. Это более веская мотивация.


Если не думать о других, то конечно нельзя чувствовать себя нормальным человеком. Но мы не можем помочь другим избавиться от того страдания, которое нам самим не понятно.
И если мы не будем сами верить и бояться попасть в низшие миры, то не сможем помогать другим от них избавиться, мы будем желать другим избавиться от обычных страданий (болезней, неудобств, разных неприятностей, несчастий и т.п., хотя это конечно тоже очень хорошо). Но помочь избавиться от низших перерождений мы никому не сможем. Да и сочувствие обычным страданиям, мне кажется у нас будет тоже более поверхностное, потому чтобы сильно другим сочувствовать в обычном, нужно тоже иметь более серьёзный взгляд на жизнь и хорошо представлять себе все эти страдания, примерять их на себя, а без понимания непостоянства и смерти это, мне кажется, тоже трудно (т.к. без этого понимания мы погружены в дела этой жизни и постоянно отвлекаемся на эгоизм).
Мне кажется, человек имеющий настоящий страх перед низшими мирами и имеющий настоящее прибежище, даже если он практик хинаяны, и самой "низшей" из её школ, возможно, превосходит практика высокой традиции, не имеющего такого понимания и поэтому прибежища. Т.к. он видит реальную ситуацию и боится того чего стоит бояться, и у него есть подлинное прибежище (которое не легко обрести) - у него есть настоящая реализация, которая может помочь ему не упасть в низшие миры, получить благоприятное рождение, а у практика высокой традиции, если он не особо верит в закон кармы, не имеет прибежища, то у него будет очень абстрактное понимание, и не будет как бы никаких серьёзных устремлений а в основном будет всё как бы в словах и немного таких розовых мечтах и особо его это не защищает. Если взять меня то я вот пока такой "практик", мне тоже очень не хватает понимания основ, без этого все высокие мысли и идеалы становятся не настоящими.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (14.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Если не думать о других, то конечно нельзя чувствовать себя нормальным человеком. Но мы не можем помочь другим избавиться от того страдания, которое нам самим не понятно.
> И если мы не будем сами верить и бояться попасть в низшие миры, то не сможем помогать другим от них избавиться, мы будем желать другим избавиться от обычных страданий (болезней, неудобств, разных неприятностей, несчастий и т.п., хотя это конечно тоже очень хорошо). Но помочь избавиться от низших перерождений мы никому не сможем. Да и сочувствие обычным страданиям, мне кажется у нас будет тоже более поверхностное, потому чтобы сильно другим сочувствовать в обычном, нужно тоже иметь более серьёзный взгляд на жизнь и хорошо представлять себе все эти страдания, примерять их на себя, а без понимания непостоянства и смерти это, мне кажется, тоже трудно (т.к. без этого понимания мы погружены в дела этой жизни и постоянно отвлекаемся на эгоизм).
> Мне кажется, человек имеющий настоящий страх перед низшими мирами и имеющий настоящее прибежище, даже если он практик хинаяны, и самой "низшей" из её школ, возможно, превосходит практика высокой традиции, не имеющего такого понимания и поэтому прибежища. Т.к. он видит реальную ситуацию и боится того чего стоит бояться, и у него есть подлинное прибежище (которое не легко обрести) - у него есть настоящая реализация, которая может помочь ему не упасть в низшие миры, получить благоприятное рождение, а у практика высокой традиции, если он не особо верит в закон кармы, не имеет прибежища, то у него будет очень абстрактное понимание, и не будет как бы никаких серьёзных устремлений а в основном будет всё как бы в словах и немного таких розовых мечтах и особо его это не защищает. Если взять меня то я вот пока такой "практик", мне тоже очень не хватает понимания основ, без этого все высокие мысли и идеалы становятся не настоящими.


Я полностью с Вами согласна. И я такой же практик. Высокие мысли очень сложно реализовать.

----------

Сергей П. (15.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Т.е. в соответствующей ситуации приходят вот соответствующие мысли. Когда мы будем умирать нам несомненно придут сразу в голову все эти "а вдруг" и мы начнём беспокоиться готовы мы или нет, бояться, правда будет уже поздновато. А если сейчас мы будем осознавать что неизбежно умрём, и понимать что это может быть и скоро, если по настоящему это будем осознавать, то этот страх естественно придёт и его не нужно будет даже как-то порождать. Понимание непостоянства и смерти - это мне кажется причина, основа, без этого такой страх не сможет появиться. Мне так кажется.


Да, я уже это осознал. Без веры в то, что "сегодня я умру" реальная практика не зародится. Да и без понимания ДЧЖ, и без веры в Буддовость Духовного Наставника и т.д. практика настоящая не зародится. Короче, занимаюсь строго по Ламриму Цонкапы  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей П. (15.01.2014)

----------


## Рюдзи

Как кто-то метко пошутил: "Граждане России, которые плохо вели себя в этой жизни, после смерти снова попадут в Россию". Так что низшими мирами нас не запугать!  :Frown:

----------


## Алекс Андр

Его Святейшество Далай Лама на учениях по Ламриму сказал: когда мы сделаем свой последний вздох, и приятные видения этой жизни перестанут проявляться, мы можем оглянуться назад и увидим, сколь привычными при жизни были для нас негативные эмоции и дурные деяния. и станет ясно, что наиболее вероятной нашей судьбой будет рождение в одном из низших миров. поэтому основополагающее учение Будды гласит: тех, кто падает из высших миров в низшие бесконечное множество, их столько, сколько атомов в мире. тех же, кто поднимается из низшего мира в высший чрезвычайно мало, - их столько, сколько пылинок на одном ногте.

----------

Алексей Белый (15.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Его Святейшество Далай Лама на учениях по Ламриму сказал: когда мы сделаем свой последний вздох, и приятные видения этой жизни перестанут проявляться, мы можем оглянуться назад и увидим, сколь привычными при жизни были для нас негативные эмоции и дурные деяния. и станет ясно, что наиболее вероятной нашей судьбой будет рождение в одном из низших миров. поэтому основополагающее учение Будды гласит: тех, кто падает из высших миров в низшие бесконечное множество, их столько, сколько атомов в мире. тех же, кто поднимается из низшего мира в высший чрезвычайно мало, - их столько, сколько пылинок на одном ногте.


Может быть во времена Будды действительно люди были наделены множеством пороков, но сейчас есть ощущение что большинство не обладают качествами, которые будут обуславливать попадание в низшие миры .

----------


## Алекс Андр

в низшие миры идут те, чьи мысли и действия обусловлены гневом, стремлением наживы, жадностью, страхом... мы можем всех вокруг прощать, и нас могут все вокруг прощать. но от этого наши поступки и мысли не перестают оставаться охваченными клешами. :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (17.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да, я уже это осознал. Без веры в то, что "сегодня я умру" реальная практика не зародится. Да и без понимания ДЧЖ, и без веры в Буддовость Духовного Наставника и т.д. практика настоящая не зародится. Короче, занимаюсь строго по Ламриму Цонкапы


Мне толчок дал момент, когда я действительно чуть не распрощалась с жизнью. Даже 2 раза. Смогла бы я понять смерть без этого? Думаю, что нет. Но подвергать себя опасности для понимания безысходности смерти - очень глупо. Поэтому я выражаю уважение и восхищаюсь теми, кто постигает это мысленно а не на практике!

Из Ламрима, Камапа: _"Смерти нужно бояться теперь, а умирая, надо быть спокойным. Мы же - наоборот: сейчас не боимся, а умирая, вонзаем в свою грудь ногти"_.

----------

Алексей Белый (15.01.2014), Ашвария (16.01.2014), Дечен Намдрол (19.01.2014), Дордже (17.01.2014), Нея (17.01.2014), Сергей П. (16.01.2014), Сергей Ч (15.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Попробуйте сначала породить страх перед миром бандитов или проституток. Поразмышляйте над недостатками перерождения гопником.


Сильно, я аж начал к гопникам сочувствие испытвать, хоть и получал по мордасами  и не очень-то хотел их понимать... а теперь представил каково это родиться гопником, -- прямо вылезти из утробы в кепочке и с смечками ...

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> в низшие миры идут те, чьи мысли и действия обусловлены гневом, стремлением наживы, жадностью, страхом... мы можем всех вокруг прощать, и нас могут все вокруг прощать. но от этого наши поступки и мысли не перестают оставаться охваченными клешами.


Да... Действительно ведь важны не только поступки, но и их мотивы. Бывает делаешь хороший поступок, но ловишь себя на мысли что ты это делаешь не от всего сердца, а ради какого-то ответного поступка в твой адрес. Сложно избавлять свой разум от таких сансарных мотивов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

> Может быть во времена Будды действительно люди были наделены множеством пороков, но сейчас есть ощущение что большинство не обладают качествами, которые будут обуславливать попадание в низшие миры .


Если читать сутры, то создается впечатление, что люди были чище и мудрее, потому-что достигали архатства или получали глубокие прозрения услышав всего несколько слов от Будды)))
А сейчас всего в избытке - на материальном уровне и в плане умственного развития, но почему-то люди не становятся архатами и буддами, но напротив совершают много ошибок. Поэтому есть ощущение, что большинство людей обладают всеми качествами для попадания в адские условия.

----------

Алик (19.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (17.01.2014), Сергей П. (20.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Если читать сутры, то создается впечатление, что люди были чище и мудрее, потому-что достигали архатства или получали глубокие прозрения услышав всего несколько слов от Будды)))
> А сейчас всего в избытке - на материальном уровне и в плане умственного развития, но почему-то люди не становятся архатами и буддами, но напротив совершают много ошибок. Поэтому есть ощущение, что большинство людей обладают всеми качествами для попадания в адские условия.


Слишком много вещей стало окружать людей. Слишком много всяких ХОЧУ. Люди как ошалелые гонятся за новыми мобильниками, машинами, одеждой, стильными друзьями и пр. Гонятся все быстрее и быстрее. Многих уже настолько пресыщены, что не могут себя хоть чем-то новым удивить. Много столетий назад у людей были более простые условия существования, и меньше отравляющих разум вещей.

----------

Алик (19.01.2014), Влад К (17.01.2014), Сергей П. (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В том-то и проблема, что медитирующий (в  Тибетских школах), для развития мотивации "низшей личности" просто обязан поверить и в ады и в перерождения, и испугаться нижних миров, иначе для него нет минимальной хотя-бы буддийской мотивации, что-бы далее захотеть выйти из Сансары, и обрести 3-и Тела.


Вовсе не обязательно. Точнее - для кого как. К мироощущению людей Запада эти ламримовские страшилки, думаю, мало применимы. Скорее, адекватными тут будут размышления о законе кармы в целом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ты стремишься помочь остальным существам - ты переживаешь не только за себя. Это более веская мотивация.


Тут есть большая опасность принять за "вескую мотивацию" простую сентиментальность. И как этой опасности избежать - я лично не знаю.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тут есть большая опасность принять за "вескую мотивацию" простую сентиментальность. И как этой опасности избежать - я лично не знаю.


Мануалы говорят - сорадование подавляет)

----------

Lion Miller (18.01.2014), Нико (17.01.2014), Сергей Хос (17.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мануалы говорят - сорадование подавляет)


Мануалы - мануалами, но на практике человек очень часто принимает за любовь к другому любовь к самому себе "любящему". И то же самое с остальными брахма-вихарами.
Такая вот засада.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.01.2014), Нико (17.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вовсе не обязательно. Точнее - для кого как. К мироощущению людей Запада эти ламримовские страшилки, думаю, мало применимы. Скорее, адекватными тут будут размышления о законе кармы в целом.


Ну людям Запада, вообще проблемно классическую мотивацию принять (осознанно), ибо 4 мира из 6, очень подозрительно напоминают творчески развитые тенденции человеческой психики, причём довольно неумело домысленные (во всяком случае много для меня разных невозможностей такого существования- как описанно). А про карму, (в Махаяне), по любому упрёшся в аллаю или парадокс растворения всего в Ясном Свете Смерти, и чудесном продолжении дальше- короче много не поразмышляешь. ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А про карму, (в Махаяне), по любому упрёшся в аллаю или парадокс растворения всего в ясном Свете Смерти, и чудесном продолжении дальше- короче много не поразмышляешь. ))


О парадоксах можно думать на досуге, это же из области теории, абстрактная философия. Кстати, на данном пути этот парадокс вполне разрешим, хоть и спекулятивными ходами.
А когда выполняешь практику - лучше отслеживать мотивации, глубинный, так сказать, импульс намерения. не так кажется )))

----------


## Дубинин

> О парадоксах можно думать на досуге, это же из области теории, абстрактная философия. Кстати, на данном пути этот парадокс вполне разрешим, хоть и спекулятивными ходами.
> А когда выполняешь практику - лучше отслеживать мотивации, глубинный, так сказать, импульс намерения. не так кажется )))


Без первой Основы пути- мотивации. о какой практике речь? Так- психоразвлечения)) А глубинный импульс он у всех примерно похож. пост 131

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Без первой Основы пути- мотивации. о какой практике речь?


где взять?

----------


## Дубинин

> где взять?


Да нигде- насильно не родить. Собственная боль- и поиск пути её устранения- вот и вся мотивация.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если читать сутры, то создается впечатление, что люди были чище и мудрее, потому-что достигали архатства или получали глубокие прозрения услышав всего несколько слов от Будды)))


A откуда мы знаем что так оно и было?

----------


## Джошуа

> Ну я не думаю , что болезни являются проявлением нижних миров как и старость они относятся к 12-звенному взаимозависимому возникновению!
> Да и остальное вышеперечисленное является результатом неблагой кармы, кармического ветра а не проникновением нижних миров в нашу реальность!
> 
> Хотя я допускаю , что в результате неведения я ошибаюсь!


Я извиняюсь, меня заинтересовала ваша подпись, кому принадлежат эти слова?

----------


## Влад К

> A откуда мы знаем что так оно и было?


Точно сказать не могу, как было. Но, я думаю, что раньше было меньше ненужных вещей, которые отвлекали от практики, и людям было легче сосредоточиться на Дхарме.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Страшно то, что это не страшно))

----------

Нея (19.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Если читать сутры, то создается впечатление, что люди были чище и мудрее, потому-что достигали архатства или получали глубокие прозрения услышав всего несколько слов от Будды)))
> А сейчас всего в избытке - на материальном уровне и в плане умственного развития, но почему-то люди не становятся архатами и буддами, но напротив совершают много ошибок. Поэтому есть ощущение, что большинство людей обладают всеми качествами для попадания в адские условия.


Странно . У меня представление,что в те далекие времена было больше жаждущих элементарной пищи и крыши над головой и соответственно люди были обречены искать счастье в утолении голода и поиска богатства любыми путями. Сейчас таких проблем намного меньше -логично думать ,что и помыслы чище . В основном  какие-то проявления агрессии от страхов различных происходят в качестве защиты . Не в ады же за это людям попадать . Если конечно намеренно убил или ограбил -это понятно . Но таких мне кажется сейчас единицы .Большинство людей все равно в глубине души желают себе и другим счастья и всех благ. И христианство наложило определенный отпечаток в лучшую сторону . Я вообщем категорически против, чтобы современные люди попадали в ады.))) ну педофилы ,насильники и убийцы -так и быть -пусть помучаются . А вот к примеру бедный алкаш ,который заливает свою нереализованность и потерю жизненных ориентиров-тоже в ад попадет? как-то несправедливо))

----------


## Альбина

> Слишком много вещей стало окружать людей. Слишком много всяких ХОЧУ. Люди как ошалелые гонятся за новыми мобильниками, машинами, одеждой, стильными друзьями и пр. Гонятся все быстрее и быстрее. Многих уже настолько пресыщены, что не могут себя хоть чем-то новым удивить. Много столетий назад у людей были более простые условия существования, и меньше отравляющих разум вещей.


но это всего навсего дух соперничества-быть лучше всех)-не самый  страшный из грехов. -асуры . Но опять же повторюсь -когда есть нечего -  люди готовы на многое, а я не думаю,что во времена Будды организовывались бесплатные пункты питания для бомжей ). Да и сейчас есть основания предполагать,что в той же Индии дела не сильно улучшились и наверняка процветает воровство.

----------


## Влад К

> Сейчас таких проблем намного меньше -логично думать ,что и помыслы чище .


Появились более изощренные методы для удовлетворения своего эго, которые являются замаскированным генератором человеческого страдания. Человек производит все это добровольно, по незнанию. Это является более серьезным препятствием на мой взгляд, потому-что его сложнее обнаружить из-за очень привлекательных качеств, которые обещают "счастливое" и "комфортное" существование. Раньше этого было меньше, и люди не были такими изобретательными в этой области. :Smilie:  Чтобы удовлетворить свое эго требовалось меньше вещей, и люди обладая необходимым для жизни не так сильно парились по этому поводу, как это происходит сейчас; Когда человек руководимый сложившимися стереотипами, старается не отставать от общества в плане материального и "культурного" развития, как бы постоянно соревнуясь с окружающими его людьми, руководимый страхом - "быть хуже чем кто-то."



> И христианство наложило определенный отпечаток в лучшую сторону .


Для кого-то в лучшую, а для кого-то нет. Это сложный вопрос, на который нет однозначного ответа. :Wink: 



> Я вообщем категорически против, чтобы современные люди попадали в ады.))) ну педофилы ,насильники и убийцы -так и быть -пусть помучаются . А вот к примеру бедный алкаш ,который заливает свою нереализованность и потерю жизненных ориентиров-тоже в ад попадет? как-то несправедливо))


Чем отличается маньяк/педофил от алкоголика? И тот и другой находится в неведении и, если даже кто-то совершал более тяжкие поступки, а кто-то менее, то все равно это не спасает их от низших миров имхо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вовсе не обязательно. Точнее - для кого как. К мироощущению людей Запада эти ламримовские страшилки, думаю, мало применимы. Скорее, адекватными тут будут размышления о законе кармы в целом.


Западного человека надо дней пять не кормить, забрать у него теплую одежду и возможность помыться и все средства связи, и заставить его отскребать дерьмо и таскать тяжести, при надсмотрщике, который охаживает мокрым линьком при каждом заторе, плюс психологически издеваться, какой он ущербный, короче то, что ему больше всего может быть противно и неприятно. И мысль о нижних мирах зародится :Smilie: 

Может, заметит голодающих в Африке и умирающих от рака и реализует, что самсарные миры существуют в человеческом мире и приносят не меньше страданий. И что можно мгновенно лишиться всех собственных удобств, случись что-то тяжелое.

А что, может открыть сервис-клинику для буддистов - "Проход через нижние миры"? :Smilie:  И вышеуказанные методы применить. Да еще денег за это взять, чтоб как следует прочувствовали..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Альбина

Чем отличается маньяк/педофил от алкоголика? И тот и другой находится в неведении и, если даже кто-то совершал более тяжкие поступки, а кто-то менее, то все равно это не спасает их от низших миров имхо.[/QUOT

Да пожалейте вы бедных алкоголиков . У многих из них очень добрые сердца по сути. Их  собаки любят и  не зря же) .   Просто слабые люди. В чем тут грех то? Своеобразный уход от реальности.Если в нем нет агрессии внутри как он себе адское пекло спроецирует?

----------

Алик (19.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Да пожалейте вы бедных алкоголиков . У многих из них очень добрые сердца по сути. Их  собаки любят и  не зря же) .   Просто слабые люди. В чем тут грех то? Своеобразный уход от реальности.Если в нем нет агрессии внутри как он себе адское пекло спроецирует?


Я ничего не имею против алкоголиков, но доброта сама по себе, не освобождает от колеса сансары.

----------

Алик (19.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Западного человека надо дней пять не кормить, забрать у него теплую одежду и возможность помыться и все средства связи, и заставить его отскребать дерьмо и таскать тяжести, при надсмотрщике, который охаживает мокрым линьком при каждом заторе, плюс психологически издеваться, какой он ущербный, короче то, что ему больше всего может быть противно и неприятно. И мысль о нижних мирах зародится


Вовсе не обязательно. Все зависит от исходных ценностей.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.01.2014)

----------


## Арех

Добрый всем день ! У меня вот такое дело, некоторое время назад я стал очень боятся что попаду в ад, начал пить таблетки, ходить к психотерапевту вследствие ужасающей тревоги. На какое-то время меня отпустило, но вчера все опять вернулось на место. Я прочитал на сайте Александра Берзина отрывок выступления Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче где говорится: 
*"Например, вы можете убить маленькую вошь, и даже несмотря на то, что это небольшое неблагоприятное действие, если вы убили ее сегодня, и не признали, что вы поступили нехорошо, и не попытались очистить себя, то отрицательный потенциал сформировался, и к завтрашнему дню он подобен тому, как если бы вы убили двух. Если вы оставите это на следующий день, то отрицательный потенциал станет подобен тому, как если бы вы убили четырех. Он будет увеличиваться, становясь в два раза больше день ото дня. Если вы позволите этому продолжаться в течение года, отрицательный потенциал от того, что вы убили одну маленькую вошь, станет очень велик.
Результатом того, что вы раздавили насекомое между пальцами, явится рождение в безрадостном мире – в аду, в котором у вас будет очень большое тело и вы будете раздавлены между двумя большими горами."*
Получается, что всё население земного шара (кроме идеальных святых) попадет в горячий ад на миллионы миллионов лет за то, что все мы хоть раз убивали насекомое и не раскаивались(не очищались) в этом уж точно  намного больше чем год. Хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по этой теме.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все зависит от исходных ценностей.


Все зависит от кармы и условий конкретного индивидаё И только. И это Вы сверху первый определили какие-то особые качества западного человека :Smilie:  

Страх перед низшими мирами силен у типов низшей личности по Ламриму, автоматически - восточный ты или западный, а, может, на западе их вообще кармически собирается меньше :Smilie: 

Хотя, если послушать православных старушек, у них ад - очень сочно представленное место :Smilie: 

Но явная тенденция для запада - наличие удобных для жизни условий. А также многие буддисты в силу возраста и хороших жизненных условий мало себе представляют до определенного момента в жизни, что могут туда попасть. 

А вот когда есть мотивация для других, то страх перед низшими мирами становится гораздо меньше.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Добрый всем день ! У меня вот такое дело, некоторое время назад я стал очень боятся что попаду в ад, начал пить таблетки, ходить к психотерапевту вследствие ужасающей тревоги. На какое-то время меня отпустило, но вчера все опять вернулось на место. 
> 
> Получается, что всё население земного шара (кроме идеальных святых) попадет в горячий ад на миллионы миллионов лет за то, что все мы хоть раз убивали насекомое и не раскаивались(не очищались) в этом уж точно  намного больше чем год. Хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по этой теме.


Вот у кого-то не получается поверить в ады, а у кого-то, очевидно, не получается в них перестать верить  :Wink: 

Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче, боюсь, в этом случае выступает в роли сказочника-проповедника, запугивающего адами. 
Не тревожтесь, если вы уж так верите в ады -  то нельзя забывать, что благие мысли и благие дела с лихвой перекрывают неблагую карму от убийства насекомых. В конце-концов, в ад приводят радость от страданий других существ и гнев со злобой. А неумышленное причинение вреда (например, наступить на насекомое, не заметив его) вообще не несёт существенных кармических последствий. 

Вот вам лучше почва для более обоснованной фобии - гораздо большее значение для попадания в ад имеет ваше состояние и настроение в момент смерти, поэтому если вы будете в этот момент очень бояться или гневаться - то как раз можете в ады и попасть, если особых кармических заслуг не будет. Поэтому, лучше учиться успокаивать себя, чтобы обходиться без психотерапевтов и таблеток - при помощи сосредоточения внимания. Хотя если никак не получается - то, видимо, психотерапевт будет не лишним.

----------

Влад К (18.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014), Сергей П. (20.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по этой теме.


Встретимся в Аду!

----------


## Дубинин

Можно в качестве успокоения сказать, что если ады и есть, то существовать в том виде, как описанны не могут по многим причинам. (страдание скажем от жары и холода требует кучу такого, что не возможно в описанных сказках, от центральной нервной системы, до постоянной температуры тела и наличия углеводных тел из полимеров ибо при иных способах существования тел, не может быть и речи об испытывании таких спицифических страданий, то-же касается и других миров (кроме мира животных))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Можно в качестве успокоения сказать, что если ады и есть, то существовать в том виде, как описанны не могут по многим причинам. (страдание скажем от жары и холода требует кучу такого, что не возможно в описанных сказках, от центральной нервной системы, до постоянной температуры тела и наличия углеводных тел из полимеров ибо при иных способах существования тел, не может быть и речи об испытывании таких спицифических страданий, то-же касается и других миров (кроме мира животных))


Ад это проекция ума или какое-то реально существующее место?
В ламриме написанно: 


> Отсюда вниз, на расстоянии 32 тысяч йоджан, находится [ад]
> "Повторяющегося оживления". [Вниз] от него, через каждые четыре тысячи
> йоджан, расположены остальные семь [горячих адов].


Создается впечатление, что речь идет о реальном местоположении этих миров.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ад это проекция ума или какое-то реально существующее место?
> В ламриме написанно: 
> Создается впечатление, что речь идет о реальном местоположении этого ада.


После смерти- растворение всех скандх, в ясном свете смерти,и после не остаётся никакого прежнего ума, который- бы мог галлюцинировать. Дальше если ад, то новое рождение, даже без промежуточного бардо. (так в основных страшилках тибетских во всяком случае)) . Так вот без земного аппарата, ад не возможен- отсюда вывод- либо это выдумка земного ума, для землян-же, либо он существует не так.

----------

Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> После смерти- растворение всех скандх, в ясном свете смерти,и после не остаётся никакого прежнего ума, который- бы мог галлюцинировать. Дальше если ад, то новое рождение, даже без промежуточного бардо. (так в основных страшилках тибетских во всяком случае))


Если скандхи растворяются в ясном свете, и дальше некому галлюцинировать, то получается что рождаться в адских мирах некому? Или Вы имеете ввиду, что этот момент ясного света, который проявляется в момент смерти, быстро сменяется клешами, и жив. существо переживает рождение в аду?

----------


## Дубинин

А это вопросы не ко мне, я собственно и перестал быть буддистом, из за многих странностей в учении, которое исповедовал. Откуда что берётся после полного растворения скандх, как могут не едящие и не пьющие существа волшебным путём появляющиеся- иметь ЦНС систему, страдать много от чего, или боги наслаждаться тем, чем наслаждаются ни имея для этого аппарата и вообще не испытывая недостаток, там бред на бреде вообще-то, поэтому либо 4 мира из 6- это бред и сансары нет, либо это что-то иное))

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Так вот без земного аппарата, ад не возможен- отсюда вывод- либо это выдумка земного ума, для землян-же, либо он существует не так.


Больше похоже на выдумку описание того, что ад находится на таком-то расстоянии и т.д., а если предположить, что представление об аде спроецированно мозгом, то мне кажется что ад существует в виде мысленных конструкций, которые проявляются после смерти. Но могут ли эти мысленные конструк. приносить страдания?

----------


## Дубинин

> Больше похоже на выдумку описание того, что ад находится на таком-то расстоянии и т.д., а если предположить, что представление об аде спроецированно мозгом, то мне кажется что ад существует в виде мысленных конструкций. Но могут ли эти мысленные конструк. приносить страдания?


Ну это-то однозначно- могут- и ещё какие.

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

И божественный свет и адский огонь - это одно и то же. Только для праведника это будет божественным светом, а для грешника - адским огнем . (Не помню, из какой религии это откровение ).

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> А это вопросы не ко мне, я собственно и перестал быть буддистом, из за многих странностей в учении, которое исповедовал. Откуда что берётся после полного растворения скандх, как могут не едящие и не пьющие существа волшебным путём появляющиеся- иметь ЦНС систему, страдать много от чего, или боги наслаждаться тем, чем наслаждаются ни имея для этого аппарата и вообще не испытывая недостаток, там бред на бреде вообще-то, поэтому либо 4 мира из 6- это бред и сансары нет, либо это что-то иное))


Я думаю, что описание низших миров в ламриме не является достоверной информацией на 100%, но является приблизительным описанием ощущений, которые немного обросли народным фольклором. Вопрос в том, кто испытывает всё это? Если не живая форма жизни, тогда возможно тонкое тело, которое состоит из психофизических совокупностей на тонком уровне(не знаю насколько этот термин применим к буддизму, но мне приходилось его встречать в книгах)

----------


## Алик

"Нам очень повезло, что Гаутама Сиддартха смог пропагандировать свое учение на протяжении более сорока лет. Это дало ему достаточно времени, чтобы увидеть, с чего начать, как продолжить и как закончить свое усилие. Достигнув просветления, он начал учить тому, что сейчас является сущностью Дхармы, Аватамсака Сутре: если вы желаете основательно понять всех будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего, то вы должны рассматривать природу всей вселенной как создание одного лишь ума."http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing
Откуда берутся все шесть миров, если не из ума.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я думаю, что описание низших миров в ламриме не является достоверной информацией на 100%, но является приблизительным описанием ощущений, которые немного обросли народным фольклором. Вопрос в том, кто испытывает всё это? Если не живая форма жизни, тогда возможно тонкое тело, которое состоит из психофизических совокупностей на тонком уровне(не знаю насколько этот термин применим к буддизму, но мне приходилось его встречать в книгах)


Ну это уже тогда не тибетский буддизм. а некая попытка выкрутиться из противоречий. Впрочем, если задаться целью. думаю в доктринах и иных форм буддизма- подобных нелепостей навалом. Это пускай выкручиваються-те. кто остаётся в традиции. Меня в буддизме сейчас интересуют чисто утилитарные вещи-практики помогающие в этой жизни.

----------


## Влад К

> Ну это уже тогда не тибетский буддизм. а некая попытка выкрутиться из противоречий. Впрочем, если задаться целью. думаю в доктринах и иных форм буддизма- подобных нелепостей навалом. Это пускай выкручиваються-те. кто остаётся в традиции. Меня в буддизме сейчас интересуют чисто утилитарные вещи-практики помогающие в этой жизни.


Мне большей нелепостью кажется буквальное понимание этой теории, что вот она существует так, в виде 6 миров и т.д. и больше никак. А если есть понимание, что какие-то ощущения переживаются в адских мирах, животных и т.д., тогда это мотивирует практиковать. Но все это не обязательно именно так, как написано, потому-что любая религиозная традиция впитывает в себя какие-то культурные коды, и поэтому не может быть достоверным источником инфы 100%-но. В связи с этим, лично для меня, эти техники - как они изложенны в ламриме - уместны как упражнения, которые помогают избавиться от негативных эмоций.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю, что описание низших миров в ламриме не является достоверной информацией на 100%, но является приблизительным описанием ощущений, которые немного обросли народным фольклором. Вопрос в том, кто испытывает всё это? Если не живая форма жизни, тогда возможно тонкое тело, которое состоит из психофизических совокупностей на тонком уровне(не знаю насколько этот термин применим к буддизму, но мне приходилось его встречать в книгах)


Шесть миров самсары это ни что иное, как СОСТОЯНИЕ УМА, обладающее определенными особенностями. Им свойственны в большей степени определенные виды страданий. Ламрим описывает это в доходчивой форме.

И поскольку миры образуют и населяют существа со сходной кармой, то, вероятно, мир  нараков существует точно также, как существует Америка, которая многим в России не доступна для просмотра вживую. Но она есть, тем не менее. И можно создать условия, чтобы ее увидеть. Будды охватывают своим взглядом разные миры. 

Шесть миров все отражены и в человеческом мире в состоянии ума и людей. Есть люди - подобные существам ада, которых пытают, есть подобные прета, которые постоянно испытывают жажду и никак не могут удовлетвориться, есть похожие на животных, асура и боги(олигархи, наверное)

Но говорится, что миры самсары и сами существуют, и мы можем наблюдать напрямую нашим восприятием только мир людей и животных, Думаю, у Вас нет сомнений, что животные имеют определенные характеристики и их можно выделить в отдельный мир по свойствам их восприятия. И что они отличаются от людей.

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014), Сергей П. (20.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Встретимся в Аду!


НУ НЕТ УЖ. ЛУЧШЕ ВЫ К НАМ :Smilie:

----------

Сергей П. (20.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Тут есть большая опасность принять за "вескую мотивацию" простую сентиментальность. И как этой опасности избежать - я лично не знаю.


Сентиментальность можно испытывать к бабушкам, которые стоят в переходах с вытянутой рукой. Можно испытывать сентиментальность к животным. У меня иногда слезы наворачиваются на глаза в прямом смысле. Чтобы сентиментальность не мешала, надо видимо учиться понимать тех, кого сложно понять. Например: гопники, проститутки, милиционеры, твои личные враги и т.д. В общем - тех, к кому мы испытываем неприязнь. Ведь и мы могли бы родиться в немного других условиях и стать гопниками/проститутками/и т.п.. Почему у них такая судьба?

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014), Сергей Хос (19.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> но это всего навсего дух соперничества-быть лучше всех)-не самый  страшный из грехов. -асуры . Но опять же повторюсь -когда есть нечего -  люди готовы на многое, а я не думаю,что во времена Будды организовывались бесплатные пункты питания для бомжей ). Да и сейчас есть основания предполагать,что в той же Индии дела не сильно улучшились и наверняка процветает воровство.


В южных странах (там где жил Будда) чтобы прокормиться - достаточно сорвать плод с дерева.  :Smilie:  Морозов нет - не нужна крыша над головой. Все спят, где упадут: на мостах, на тротуарах.  :Smilie:  Поэтому жилищный вопрос и другие пагубные вещи продолжают портить Москвичей и иже с ними.  :Smilie: )) Воровство и в России процветает. Просто в бедных странах воруют кошельки. А в России - миллионы из бюджета. Разные масштабы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> В южных странах (там где жил Будда) чтобы прокормиться - достаточно сорвать плод с дерева.  Морозов нет - не нужна крыша над головой. Все спят, где упадут: на мостах, на тротуарах.  Поэтому жилищный вопрос и другие пагубные вещи продолжают портить Москвичей и иже с ними. )) Воровство и в России процветает. Просто в бедных странах воруют кошельки. А в России - миллионы из бюджета. Разные масштабы.


Кажется мне, что воровство кошелька другого человека более тяжкий грех ,чем из бюджета . И масштабы здесь ни при чем . В первом случае ты зарождаешь в человеке недоверие к миру страх и скрытую агрессию,а во втором случае бюджету как-то все равно что его разворовали. )  Зачем воровать из кошелька чужого- сьел плод с дерева и гуляй себе дальше.) А несимпатичный для Вас  Москвич как бы не был испорчен квартирным вопросом никогда не залезет в карман к другому)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне большей нелепостью кажется буквальное понимание этой теории, что вот она существует так, в виде 6 миров и т.д. и больше никак. А если есть понимание, что какие-то ощущения переживаются в адских мирах, животных и т.д., тогда это мотивирует практиковать. Но все это не обязательно именно так, как написано, потому-что любая религиозная традиция впитывает в себя какие-то культурные коды, и поэтому не может быть достоверным источником инфы 100%-но. В связи с этим, лично для меня, эти техники - как они изложенны в ламриме - уместны как упражнения, которые помогают избавиться от негативных эмоций.


Дело в том, что при некотором простом анализе, 4 мира из 6, могут существовать только как фантазия человека живущего на земле, и никак иначе. Если брать например существ ада, то сама идея о страдании, может возникнут только в мозге (земном), т.к. это просто способ коры  реагировать на разрушающее воздействие, иначе говоря инфузория не страдает, погибая например. И "страдать", а тем более от жары или холода, голода, или "наслаждаться", может только существо, так реагирующее на мир (не сразу разрушается, а страдает)- это адаптация для выживания. Ничего не додумывая можно сделать вывод что в описанных мирах, описан способ существования этой адаптации - экстремальным способом, но в отсутвии самой возможности это испытывать. И если всё, что там описанно, не может существовать, но может существовать как недостоверная фантазия, то какой следует вывод?- это не достоверная фантазия. (при таком раскладе- она может напугать или вдохновить только до первого анализа- а потом коллапс и нарушенная вера - осторожней)) (эти миры вообще существовать не могут (никак), ибо признаки, по которым их разделяют- не сужествуют, вне относительно недостоверного сознания)

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В общем - тех, к кому мы испытываем неприязнь. Ведь и мы могли бы родиться в немного других условиях и стать гопниками/проститутками/и т.п.. Почему у них такая судьба?


Следствием таких размышлений может стать скорее нейтральное чувство, а не любовь. Причем на расстоянии. Изменить спонтанные реакции в ситуации реального контакта очень трудно, и не стоит тут обольщаться.
Кстати, некоторые тиб. учителя отмечают, что в случае с Западными учениками классическая методика "все живые существа - мои матери" не работает в силу чисто социальных причин. И как тут быть - совершенно непонятно. )))

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, некоторые тиб. учителя отмечают, что в случае с Западными учениками классическая методика "все живые существа - мои матери" не работает в силу чисто социальных причин. И как тут быть - совершенно непонятно. )))


В этих ситуациях предлагается рассматривать не мать, а человека, который был наиболее добр в этой жизни.  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> В этих ситуациях предлагается рассматривать не мать, а человека, который был наиболее добр в этой жизни.


Т.е. самого себя))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.01.2014), Сергей Хос (19.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. самого себя))


кстати, есть такой вариант развития бодхичитты - укрепление эгоизма.
только он очень опасный

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> кстати, есть такой вариант развития бодхичитты - укрепление эгоизма.
> только он очень опасный


И чем же он опасен? Только человек с крепким эго может перестать заботится о себе (потому что у себя все хорошо!) и начать думать о других!

----------

Альбина (19.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И чем же он опасен?


тем, что эгоизм может укрепиться, а бодхичитта не возникнет

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Кажется мне, что воровство кошелька другого человека более тяжкий грех ,чем из бюджета . И масштабы здесь ни при чем . В первом случае ты зарождаешь в человеке недоверие к миру страх и скрытую агрессию,а во втором случае бюджету как-то все равно что его разворовали. )  Зачем воровать из кошелька чужого- сьел плод с дерева и гуляй себе дальше.) А несимпатичный для Вас  Москвич как бы не был испорчен квартирным вопросом никогда не залезет в карман к другому)))


Из бюджета воровать это воровать у тысяч бабушек за раз!  :Wink: 

Москвичей я привела в пример только потому, что фраза известная. На его месте может быть Лондонец например. Про несимпатичность Москвичей лично мне, я не знаю где Вы там увидели это? Интересно а кто ворует/убивает/нарушает в таких больших городах? )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Следствием таких размышлений может стать скорее нейтральное чувство, а не любовь. Причем на расстоянии. Изменить спонтанные реакции в ситуации реального контакта очень трудно, и не стоит тут обольщаться.
> Кстати, некоторые тиб. учителя отмечают, что в случае с Западными учениками классическая методика "все живые существа - мои матери" не работает в силу чисто социальных причин. И как тут быть - совершенно непонятно. )))


Если у Западных, не работает идея о "матерях", не взирая, на социальные причины, то Бодхичитта им не доступна в принципе, похоже, ибо для них не само сабой разумеется. что все когда-то были их матерями, и далее по цепочке- не сильно желание их освобождать из Сансары (Сансара, не само-сабой разумеема)... Так некий гибрид -науки, христианства, и восточных идей)))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> кстати, есть такой вариант развития бодхичитты - укрепление эгоизма.
> только он очень опасный


Мда... И действительно. Ведь может ежедневно рассуждать о счастье для других и делать все практики чтобы достичь этого. А в реальности могут пройти мимо умирающего человека. Не встречала таких, но думала об этом.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Следствием таких размышлений может стать скорее нейтральное чувство, а не любовь. Причем на расстоянии. Изменить спонтанные реакции в ситуации реального контакта очень трудно, и не стоит тут обольщаться.
> Кстати, некоторые тиб. учителя отмечают, что в случае с Западными учениками классическая методика "все живые существа - мои матери" не работает в силу чисто социальных причин. И как тут быть - совершенно непонятно. )))


Любовь не возникнет. Но у кого-то хотя бы сотрется негатив.

Не работает сразу.  :Smilie:  Нам очень сложно избавляться от своих шаблонов. Но это не значит что не стоит пытаться. Или есть другой подход?

----------


## Нико

> Если у Западных, не работает идея о "матерях", не взирая, на социальные причины, то Бодхичитта им не доступна в принципе, похоже, ибо для них не само сабой разумеется. что все когда-то были их матерями, и далее по цепочке- не сильно желание их освобождать из Сансары (Сансара, не само-сабой разумеема)... Так некий гибрид -науки, христианства, и восточных идей)))


Ты забыл, что есть другой метод развития бодхичитты, помимо "матерей"? Это "уравнивание и обмен себя на других". Более действенно, имхо.

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. самого себя))


Не самого себя, разумеется. У меня полно людей, которые проявляли ко мне доброту и помогали, помимо матери. Хотя мать в этой жизни -- самая заботливая, сколько бы мы с ней ни ссорились.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты забыл, что есть другой метод развития бодхичитты, помимо "матерей"? Это "уравнивание и обмен себя на других". Более действенно, имхо.


Я говорил здесь не о более действенном методе поменять мотивацию-"освободиться самому", на мотивацию "освободить других", а о том, что если метод с матерями не работает в принципе у данного человека, то он собственно не верит в перерождения- предложенным ему способом. А значит само слово "освободиться"- им понимается как-то превратно и тут уже не важно, себя или других...))

----------


## Нико

> Я говорил здесь не о более действенном методе поменять мотивацию-"освободиться самому", на мотивацию "освободить других", а о том, что если метод с матерями не работает в принципе у данного человека, то он собственно не верит в перерождения- предложенным ему способом. А значит само слово "освободиться"- им понимается как-то превратно и тут уже не важно, себя или других...))


Самое интересное, что второй метод -- обмен себя на других  -- как раз и отвечает твоим нынешним устремлениям ограничиться этой только жизнью, т.к. применим к этому вполне себе. Мне он кажется гораздо более эффективным, например, чем рассуждения про добрых матерей.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дело в том, что при некотором простом анализе, 4 мира из 6, могут существовать только как фантазия человека живущего на земле, и никак иначе. Если брать например существ ада, то сама идея о страдании, может возникнут только в мозге (земном), т.к. это просто способ коры  реагировать на разрушающее воздействие, иначе говоря инфузория не страдает, погибая например. И "страдать", а тем более от жары или холода, голода, или "наслаждаться", может только существо, так реагирующее на мир (не сразу разрушается, а страдает)- это адаптация для выживания. Ничего не додумывая можно сделать вывод что в описанных мирах, описан способ существования этой адаптации - экстремальным способом, но в отсутвии самой возможности это испытывать. И если всё, что там описанно, не может существовать, но может существовать как недостоверная фантазия, то какой следует вывод?- это не достоверная фантазия. (при таком раскладе- она может напугать или вдохновить только до первого анализа- а потом коллапс и нарушенная вера - осторожней)) (эти миры вообще существовать не могут (никак), ибо признаки, по которым их разделяют- не сужествуют, вне относительно недостоверного сознания)


Бывает так, что без коллапса и нарушения веры - просто надо проникнуть в сам смысл описания миров. И кто Вам сказал, что существа ада не обладают ЦНС, или боги не имеют механизмов для получения удовольствия? Это же не мир без форм. И при переходе в состояние бардо скандхи растворяются в изначальное состояние, но это состояние еще надо распознать, чтобы дальше не перерождаться. А иначе кармический поток несет дальше, в новое самсарное тело.

У каждого человека может быть воссоздан любой кармический мир в уме при сильном холоде или невыносимой жаре(например, гипотезирую, близко к вулкану), рабские условия и отсутствие пищи, а также наслаждения не в меру, как у богатых людей, которые могут купить себе удовольствия. Пусть это не длится долго, от экстрима можно быстро умереть. 

Вероятно, надо проникнуть в то, что именно имел ввиду Цонкапа. И если вы перестали быть буддистом, то, вероятно, это никак не перечеркивает написанное им. Его-то конкретно в тибетских фантазиях упрекать вряд ли можно. Значит, надо соображать, для кого это было написано и проникать в сам смысл, более доступный тебе.

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В южных странах (там где жил Будда) чтобы прокормиться - достаточно сорвать плод с дерева.  Морозов нет - не нужна крыша над головой. Все спят, где упадут: на мостах, на тротуарах.  Поэтому жилищный вопрос и другие пагубные вещи продолжают портить Москвичей и иже с ними. )) Воровство и в России процветает. Просто в бедных странах воруют кошельки. А в России - миллионы из бюджета. Разные масштабы.


А Вы были лично в Индии? :Smilie:  Ваше представление о том, какова жизнь в южных странах, крайне идеализировано. Деревья не плодоносят круглый год и там, идут сильные дожди по нескольку месяцев, много болезней, пищи на всех не хватает, и валиться спать где ты есть - опасно. И кармически там столько же воров, полагаю, как и в Москве, даже, наверное, больше, потому что в Москве люди работают и имеют зарплату, а нищему от безысходности для выживания только и приходится воровать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Следствием таких размышлений может стать скорее нейтральное чувство, а не любовь. Причем на расстоянии. Изменить спонтанные реакции в ситуации реального контакта очень трудно, и не стоит тут обольщаться.
> Кстати, некоторые тиб. учителя отмечают, что в случае с Западными учениками классическая методика "все живые существа - мои матери" не работает в силу чисто социальных причин. И как тут быть - совершенно непонятно. )))


Надо нарабатывать 4 Безмерные, это совершенно доступно и западному человеку. Все зависит от кармических предпосылок, склада ума и от усилий в практике. Мне вообще первое, что рассказали о буддизме кроме Ламрима был тонглен, и 4 Безмерные, и буквально стала нарабатывать этот взгляд именно в реале, каждого, с кем встречалась, рассматривала, как мою мать в прошлом - напрямую, и сейчас приходится даже скрывать любовь к другим, чтоб за ненормальную не принимали :Smilie:  Если хорошо размышлять о законе кармы и хорошо представлять, что форма существ временна, то вполне можно не только гипотетически, но и в живую представить любое существо своей матерью в прошлом. 

Единственное, что мешает - это недостаточное представление о пустотности явлений.

Сергей, а почему Вы все дальше продолжаете делить на восточных и западных людей? :Smilie:  Думаете, у тибетцев в представлением существ в милом образе гораздо лучше, чем у европейцев? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> и сейчас приходится даже скрывать любовь к другим


А зачем её скрывать? Люди любят, когда их любят))))) Это немного облегчает им жизнь

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> кстати, есть такой вариант развития бодхичитты - укрепление эгоизма.
> только он очень опасный


Смотря, что называть эгоизмом. Если идею о то, чтобы стать Буддой самому сначала, чтобы накопить развитую мудрость для помощи другим, называть эгоистичной, то это совершенно правильный и созидательный эгоизм. И с идее - стать буддой, чтобы помочь другим тогда тоже много эгоизма. И в даянии другим, как сборе собственных заслуг - тоже много эгоизма :Smilie: 

Вопрос всегда в анализе собственных привязанностей и желаний. В отслеживании собственных мыслей и применении противоядий.

Но в любом случае, встать на Путь нельзя без развития 10 благих и уклонения от 10 неблагих по отношению к ДРУГИМ, и при наработке базовой нравственности все равно без правильного отношения к другим не обойтись, а это дает другой взгляд на других в принципе и уход от эгоизма разрушительного. И мотивация, даже если она - выйти из самсары самому - в любом случае приносит постепенное разжимение тисков эго, потому что нельзя думать о том, причиняешь ли ты своим каким-то действием вред кому-то и уклоняться от него и не устранять свой эгоизм и омрачения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А зачем её скрывать? Люди любят, когда их любят))))) Это немного облегчает им жизнь


Боюсь нечаянно в натуре чужого приобнять, а чел подумает, что мне пора в дурдом :Smilie:  

Ну, я все равно иначе не могу. Уже понятие "свои" и "чужие" очень размылось. И внешность перестала иметь значение. Жизнь облегчаю окружающим, как могу :Smilie: 

Думаю, сентиментальности при этом нет вообще. Идешь, смотришь, что может пригодится кому-то, делаешь, и дальше идешь....это просто рабочее состояние. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь нечаянно в натуре чужого приобнять, а чел подумает, что мне пора в дурдом 
> 
> Ну, я все равно иначе не могу. Уже понятие "свои" и "чужие" очень размылось. И внешность перестала иметь значение. Жизнь облегчаю окружающим, как могу
> 
> Думаю, сентиментальности при этом нет вообще. Идешь, смотришь, что может пригодится кому-то, делаешь, и дальше идешь....это просто рабочее состояние.


Ну не надо обнимать кого попало. А так всё ок :Smilie:

----------


## Арех

----

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смотря, что называть эгоизмом.


эгоизмом я называю эгоизм. на внешнем уровне это саткаядристи, на глубоком - простое переживание собственного Я.

----------

Нико (19.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вчера прочитал в одном отрывке из berzinarchives.com Из выступления Тценшаба Серконга РИнпоче:* Например, вы можете убить маленькую вошь, и даже несмотря на то, что это небольшое неблагоприятное действие, если вы убили ее сегодня, и не признали, что вы поступили нехорошо, и не попытались очистить себя, то отрицательный потенциал сформировался, и к завтрашнему дню он подобен тому, как если бы вы убили двух. Если вы оставите это на следующий день, то отрицательный потенциал станет подобен тому, как если бы вы убили четырех. Он будет увеличиваться, становясь в два раза больше день ото дня. Если вы позволите этому продолжаться в течение года, отрицательный потенциал от того, что вы убили одну маленькую вошь, станет очень велик.
> Результатом того, что вы раздавили насекомое между пальцами, явится рождение в безрадостном мире – в аду, в котором у вас будет очень большое тело и вы будете раздавлены между двумя большими горами.* Неужели получается, что все население Земли попадет в ад ( кроме буддистов, которые ещё не успели согршить) на многие миллионы лет? Ведь у нас на западе это вообще грехом не считается, хлопнуть комара, да и в Исламе тоже. Оставьте, пожалуйста свои комментарии , если у кого есть.


Если злостно убить много вшей и кайфовать от этого -- может быть и ад, кто знает? :EEK!:

----------


## Алекс Андр

по поводу шести миров и отсутствия органов чувств у тех существ. в вас все это от неверия. причем это неверие не результат привычки не воспринимать все на веру, а проверяя, как учил Будда. это знаете такой вывих, который случается у европейских практиков из-за ума и критичности взглядов.
простой пример. сплю. вижу сон. зима. снег. я в сугробе босиком и полуголый. холод невероятный. у меня зуб на зуб не попадает. просыпаюсь. я в постели тепло укрытый, никакого холода и в помине нет. мои органы чувств, имеющиеся у меня в наличии не воспринимали реальный холод. но как же мне было холодно! чем вам это не пример проекции холодного ада? :Smilie: 
другой пример. уже не связанный со сном. мой знакомый меня обидел. унизил меня, ударил, наговорил мне кучу дурных слов. в тот момент я не смог расплатиться с ним сполна (например потому что он сильнее меня). но я не могу с этим смириться. я хожу всю неделю и строю в уме планы мести. я занимаюсь усиленно каратэ. я нашел кусок водопроводной трубы для надежности. тысячи раз за неделю я проигрываю в уме сценарии будущей битвы. битвы в реальности  никакой нет, но мучения есть, причем совершенно осязаемые мучения. чем вам не проекция мира асуров? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> эгоизмом я называю эгоизм. на внешнем уровне это саткаядристи, на глубоком - простое переживание собственного Я.


Ну, и как этим можно пользоваться на Пути?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну не надо обнимать кого попало. А так всё ок


Что значит, кого попало? :Smilie: Я так не делю. Мне попадаются постоянно мои добрые матери....... :Big Grin: 

Ну, конечно, мудренько надо.

ЧТо касается нарабатывания тонглена и Безмерных, то есть такая хорошая книга Пемы Чодрон "Там, где страшно" - это хороший мануал по постепенному развитию качеств. И в какой-то степени по преодолению адов в себе.....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, и как этим можно пользоваться на Пути?


Буддизм - он такой вот. Тут все можно превратить в Путь, без исключения, даже "воззрение разрушающегося собрания" и врожденную эгоцентрацию. По крайней мере в классических текстах Слова Будды для этого сформулированы все предпосылки.

 Правда, это тема наверное не для раздела ""гелуг ))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддизм - он такой вот. Тут все можно превратить в Путь, без исключения, даже "воззрение разрушающегося собрания" и врожденную эгоцентрацию. По крайней мере в классических текстах Слова Будды для этого сформулированы все предпосылки.
> 
>  Правда, это тема наверное не для раздела ""гелуг ))))


Странным образом гелуг рассматривают довольно узко :Smilie:  А там есть определенные уровни с определенными методами. И когда гелуга не хватает, то нет ничего зазорного "добрать" из любых других тибетских школ.

Вы б пример привели, что ли.....деликатный. :Smilie:  А то народ, думаю, интересуется про эгоизм на пути.

----------


## Нико

> Буддизм - он такой вот. Тут все можно превратить в Путь, без исключения, даже "воззрение разрушающегося собрания" и врожденную эгоцентрацию. По крайней мере в классических текстах Слова Будды для этого сформулированы все предпосылки.
> 
>  Правда, это тема наверное не для раздела ""гелуг ))))


А чой-то не для гелуг? Там про это и говорится. По крайней мере, в кадампе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы б пример привели, что ли.....деликатный. А то народ, думаю, интересуется про эгоизм на пути.


Это всегда пожалуйста (а к своим словам я добавляю вот что))))

1. Из *Вималакиртинирдеши* (пер. Донца):

качества Будды не рождаются у существ, обретших уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося (асанскрита). Качества Будды рождаются у существ, являющихся [из-за] клеш [подобными] грязи и речному острову. Так, например, семя не прорастает в небе, но прорастает, пребывая в земле. Аналогично, качества Будды не рождаются у существа, обретшего уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося, [336Б] но *когда порожден равный Сумеру "взгляд на совокупность разрушимого", то рождается мысль о Просветлении*, а затем рождаются и качества Будды.
На этом основании, сын Рода, *[тем, от чего ведут] Род Татхагаты, следует признать все клеши*.

2. Из *Махапаринирваны* (уже цитировал неоднократно, но все как-то не пронимает)))):

These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self, just as when the prince tells his various ministers that there is no such sword in his treasury. Noble Son, *the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu* [Buddha-Nature].
I, the Buddha, said: "I have never said that all beings do not have the Self; *I have always said that all beings have the Buddha-Nature. Is not the Buddha-Nature the Self?*

То есть, согласно некоторым линиям передачи, познание *подлинной самости* есть одновременно познание Природа Будды, Татхагатагарбхи. А это познание есть одновременно и бодхичитта.
Правда, это так называемые "учения за пределами причины и следствия", линия Прахеваджры, которая в Гелуг, насколько я понимаю, не представлена, по крайней мере в "открытом доступе".

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.01.2014), Дубинин (19.01.2014)

----------


## Арех

> Добрый всем день ! У меня вот такое дело, некоторое время назад я стал очень боятся что попаду в ад, начал пить таблетки, ходить к психотерапевту вследствие ужасающей тревоги. На какое-то время меня отпустило, но вчера все опять вернулось на место. Я прочитал на сайте Александра Берзина отрывок выступления Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче где говорится: 
> *"Например, вы можете убить маленькую вошь, и даже несмотря на то, что это небольшое неблагоприятное действие, если вы убили ее сегодня, и не признали, что вы поступили нехорошо, и не попытались очистить себя, то отрицательный потенциал сформировался, и к завтрашнему дню он подобен тому, как если бы вы убили двух. Если вы оставите это на следующий день, то отрицательный потенциал станет подобен тому, как если бы вы убили четырех. Он будет увеличиваться, становясь в два раза больше день ото дня. Если вы позволите этому продолжаться в течение года, отрицательный потенциал от того, что вы убили одну маленькую вошь, станет очень велик.
> Результатом того, что вы раздавили насекомое между пальцами, явится рождение в безрадостном мире – в аду, в котором у вас будет очень большое тело и вы будете раздавлены между двумя большими горами."*
> Получается, что всё население земного шара (кроме идеальных святых) попадет в горячий ад на миллионы миллионов лет за то, что все мы хоть раз убивали насекомое и не раскаивались(не очищались) в этом уж точно  намного больше чем год. Хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по этой теме.


Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче был одним из наставников Далай Ламы. Разве мог он всякую чушь говорить ? Если у вас ещё есть комментарии, напишите пожалуйста. Мне сейчас очень очень плохо и страшно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А при чем тут вообще эгоизм типичного самсарного существа? Которые вообще не отдают отчет себе о нем?

Это относится к очень редким подводимым.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А при чем тут вообще эгоизм типичного самсарного существа? Которые вообще не отдают отчет себе о нем?
> Это относится к очень редким подводимым.


Вы просили пример - я привел. Это - цитаты, остальное - ваши домыслы.

----------


## Нико

> Это всегда пожалуйста (а к своим словам я добавляю вот что))))
> 
> 1. Из *Вималакиртинирдеши* (пер. Донца):
> 
> качества Будды не рождаются у существ, обретших уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося (асанскрита). Качества Будды рождаются у существ, являющихся [из-за] клеш [подобными] грязи и речному острову. Так, например, семя не прорастает в небе, но прорастает, пребывая в земле. Аналогично, качества Будды не рождаются у существа, обретшего уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося, [336Б] но *когда порожден равный Сумеру "взгляд на совокупность разрушимого", то рождается мысль о Просветлении*, а затем рождаются и качества Будды.
> На этом основании, сын Рода, *[тем, от чего ведут] Род Татхагаты, следует признать все клеши*.
> 
> 2. Из *Махапаринирваны* (уже цитировал неоднократно, но все как-то не пронимает)))):
> 
> ...


В Гелуг не отрицается т.н. "простое я". Насчёт "подлинной самости" там ничего не говорится, скорее, "подлинность" отрицается. "Татхагатагарбха"в гелуг -- это несамосущий ясный свет. Хотя гм, Турман отождествляет его с "душой". Что попишешь?

----------


## Нико

> Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче был одним из наставников Далай Ламы. Разве мог он всякую чушь говорить ? Если у вас ещё есть комментарии, напишите пожалуйста. Мне сейчас очень очень плохо и страшно.


А вы уточните у нынешнего воплощения, гххм. Могу за вас даже спросить :Cool: 

Мне, например, жалко и стыдно, когда я случайно, моя полы, убиваю какую-то букашку. Не верю, что из-за этого я попаду в ад. Но вот сладострастно раздавливая червяков и потом радуясь, что раздавил, можно нарваться.....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче был одним из наставников Далай Ламы. Разве мог он всякую чушь говорить ? Если у вас ещё есть комментарии, напишите пожалуйста. Мне сейчас очень очень плохо и страшно.


Да успокойтесь вы. У Вас есть хотя бы небольшие знания, как накапливаются плоды негативной кармы? лучше почитайте про это, чем бояться. И вы поймете, если у вас нет намеренья убивать и Вы это сделали нечаянно, то неблагая карма не накапливается в большой мере. У Вас есть все возможности выбрать не повтроять неблагое и раскаяться в нем искренне.
Читайте про карму тут.

Описание негативных деяний в подробностях
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html

Тут сказано, что полноценный негативный след на Вашей карме остается, когда Вы имели осознанное намеренье убить, помышляли об этом, воплотили и были довольны результатом. Разъяснение тяжести тут
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html

О созевании
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim26.html

Мне пришлось несколько раз выводить вшей у дочери, пришлось, потому что она бы заразила ими других детей, пришлось вычесать их и с молитвой смысь в водосток. Искренне сострадала этим существам, что нельзя иначе. Плодить их на семейных,  чтобы кожный покров гнил от расчесываний, передавать их другим людям - вероятно, не нужно.

----------


## Нико

Я думаю, что предыдущий Серконг Ринпоче имел в виду не вшей. Просто перевод такой, видимо. Это всё равно что переживать из-за того, что убиваешь бактерии в своём организме антибиотиками.

----------


## Арех

> А вы уточните у нынешнего воплощения, гххм. Могу за вас даже спросить
> 
> Мне, например, жалко и стыдно, когда я случайно, моя полы, убиваю какую-то букашку. Не верю, что из-за этого я попаду в ад. Но вот сладострастно раздавливая червяков и потом радуясь, что раздавил, можно нарваться.....


Спросите  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Гелуг не отрицается т.н. "простое я". Насчёт "подлинной самости" там ничего не говорится, скорее, "подлинность" отрицается.


Говорится по-разному, в зависимости от того, с какой позиции: Пути или Плода.
Просто в Гелуг учения с позиции Плода практически никогда не даются.

----------


## Арех

> Да успокойтесь вы. У Вас есть хотя бы небольшие знания, как накапливаются плоды негативной кармы? лучше почитайте про это, чем бояться. И вы поймете, если у вас нет намеренья убивать и Вы это сделали нечаянно, то неблагая карма не накапливается в большой мере. У Вас есть все возможности выбрать не повтроять неблагое и раскаяться в нем искренне.
> Читайте про карму тут.
> 
> Описание негативных деяний в подробностях
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html
> 
> Тут сказано, что полноценный негативный след на Вашей карме остается, когда Вы имели осознанное намеренье убить, помышляли об этом, воплотили и были довольны результатом. Разъяснение тяжести тут
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html
> 
> ...


Но разве, если комар над ухом жужжит садится на тебя и ты его раздраженно хлопаешь, то это можно назвать случайным? А мы все (небуддисты) так делаем. Мы все в ад чтоли попадем ? ( 6 млрд. человек)

----------


## Нико

> Спросите


ок :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Помнится, как-то у меня в московской квартире расплодились тараканы. Я как истовая буддистка, давшая обет не убивать, не могла их даже пальцем тронуть. Дошло до того, что они стали ползать по моей постели. Тогда пришёл один терминатор (нынешний участник БФ) и молча замочил их химикатами.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Но разве, если комар над ухом жужжит садится на тебя и ты его раздраженно хлопаешь, то это можно назвать случайным? А мы все (небуддисты) так делаем. Мы все в ад чтоли попадем ? ( 6 млрд. человек)


А кто знает? Я вот сегодня ходила к астрологу гадать про погибшего племянника. И всё одна и та же история (у меня на счету уже трое умерших человек, по поводу которых составляла традиционный тибетский астропрогноз). Он каждый раз говорил, что тому-то тому-то грозит перерождение барашком или лошадью, если что-то радикально не сделать, пока существо находится в бардо. И я верю, потому что этому астрологу от сего (предпринимаемых мер) выгоды нет вообще никакой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но разве, если комар над ухом жужжит садится на тебя и ты его раздраженно хлопаешь, то это можно назвать случайным? А мы все (небуддисты) так делаем. Мы все в ад чтоли попадем ? ( 6 млрд. человек)


Вы о карме почитайте, потом поговорим, Результат - это совокупность причин и условий, от многих факторов он зависит. например, если этот проступок был




> 1) содеянные во сне,
> (2) содеянные несознательно,
> (3) содеянные неумышленно,
> (4) совершённые без порыва и непродолжительные, 
> (5) содеянные по ошибке,
> (6) содеянные в забытьи,
> (7) содеянные против своей воли,
> (8) нейтральные по своему характеру,
> (9) очищенные покаянием и
> (10) очищенные "противоядиями".


Надо нарабатывать в себе привычку непричинения вреда никому. И заранее попрыскаться от комаров, наверное :Smilie:  В ады попадают по совокупности нарушений. Вы вторую часть еще не знаете, что одним очень маленьким искренним даянием можно заслужить большие бонусы и уравновесить негативное. :Smilie:

----------


## Арех

Я рассссматриваю вполне конкретный случай. Когда ложишься спать и над тобой летают комары. Комар садится тееб на щеку и ты его шлепаешь. Вот и все. И так делали почти все на планете Земля. И все они за это доллжны попасть в ад на миллион лет ?



> Вы о карме почитайте, потом поговорим, Результат - это совокупность причин и условий, от многих факторов он зависит. например, если этот проступок был
> 
> 
> 
> Надо нарабатывать в себе привычку непричинения вреда никому. И заранее попрыскаться от комаров, наверное В ады попадают по совокупности нарушений. Вы вторую часть еще не знаете, что одним очень маленьким искренним даянием можно заслужить большие бонусы и уравновесить негативное.

----------


## Арех

-=-=

----------


## Нико

Так, каким образом сформулировать вопрос про вшей Серконгу Ринпоче? У меня сегодня будет такая возможность )))

----------

Сергей Хос (19.01.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Самое интересное, что второй метод -- обмен себя на других  -- как раз и отвечает твоим нынешним устремлениям ограничиться этой только жизнью, т.к. применим к этому вполне себе. Мне он кажется гораздо более эффективным, например, чем рассуждения про добрых матерей.


Согласен. Но этот метод, без веры в перерожения- может иметь какие угодно ожидаемые плюсы, кроме развития Бодхичитты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> они стали ползать по моей постели. Тогда пришёл один терминатор


даже тут без интимных подробностей никак не обойтись )))))

----------

Нико (19.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен. Но этот метод, без веры в перерожения- может иметь какие угодно ожидаемые плюсы, кроме развития Бодхичитты.


Ну почему же. Далай-лама говорил, что это полезно даже без веры в перерождения. Потому что на коне бодхичитты, как известно, мы скачем к счастью.

----------


## Влад К

> Но разве, если комар над ухом жужжит садится на тебя и ты его раздраженно хлопаешь, то это можно назвать случайным? А мы все (небуддисты) так делаем. Мы все в ад чтоли попадем ? ( 6 млрд. человек)


Не обязательно прихлопывать комара, который приземлился на лоб,например - можно аккуратно смахнуть пальцем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я когда с геологами работал в Киргизии, частенько резал баранов. Мысль была примерно такая: все равно ведь зарежут, пусть это лучше сделаю я, чем другие.
Правда, о буддийских адах я тогда особо не знал ничего. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Не обязательно прихлопывать комара, который приземлился на лоб,например - можно аккуратно смахнуть пальцем.


Я когда своей маме рассказала про вред от убийства насекомых, она продолжала прихлопывать мух, при этом мне приговаривая: "Я не убила, я просто аккуратно усыпила"  :EEK!:

----------


## Влад К

> Я когда с геологами работал в Киргизии, частенько резал баранов. Мысль была примерно такая: все равно ведь зарежут, пусть это лучше сделаю я, чем другие.
> Правда, о буддийских адах я тогда особо не знал ничего. ))))


В деревнях тоже режут птицу, иначе можно с голоду умереть.

----------


## Дубинин

> Бывает так, что без коллапса и нарушения веры - просто надо проникнуть в сам смысл описания миров. И кто Вам сказал, что существа ада не обладают ЦНС, или боги не имеют механизмов для получения удовольствия? Это же не мир без форм. И при переходе в состояние бардо скандхи растворяются в изначальное состояние, но это состояние еще надо распознать, чтобы дальше не перерождаться. А иначе кармический поток несет дальше, в новое самсарное тело.
> 
> У каждого человека может быть воссоздан любой кармический мир в уме при сильном холоде или невыносимой жаре(например, гипотезирую, близко к вулкану), рабские условия и отсутствие пищи, а также наслаждения не в меру, как у богатых людей, которые могут купить себе удовольствия. Пусть это не длится долго, от экстрима можно быстро умереть. 
> 
> Вероятно, надо проникнуть в то, что именно имел ввиду Цонкапа. И если вы перестали быть буддистом, то, вероятно, это никак не перечеркивает написанное им. Его-то конкретно в тибетских фантазиях упрекать вряд ли можно. Значит, надо соображать, для кого это было написано и проникать в сам смысл, более доступный тебе.


Мне неудобно разбивать веру, людей- но не трога-ли-бы я бы и молчал. Итак например; понятие полов- мужчина-женщина, может существовать только в мире где есть углерод-белок- рибонуклеиновые кислоты, дезоксирибонуклеиновые кислоты...- тоесть на земле- ибо разделение на пол, служит для большего генного разнообразия вида, и только это обслуживает. Для этого нужна Земля или аналогичные условия, и так по каждому пункту существования богов, голодных духов, возможности испытывать жару-холод удовольствия... Сам факт например испытания богом удовольствия, предпологает наличия неудовольствия перед этим у него- т.е страдания,и так нет ни одного утверждения про 4 мира из 6, которое было-бы- состоятельно. И это не может быть и посмертным бредом ума, без своих друзей- скандх (скандхи полностью растворяются включая ум. и остаётся ясный свет смерти- все носители памяти о прошлом- исчезли) ( книгу мёртвых вам для изучения- о процессе умирания).

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну почему же. Далай-лама говорил, что это полезно даже без веры в перерождения. Потому что на коне бодхичитты, как известно, мы скачем к счастью.


Какой конь, если ты под счастием понимаешь, не освобождение из колеса перерождений.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я рассссматриваю вполне конкретный случай. Когда ложишься спать и над тобой летают комары. Комар садится тееб на щеку и ты его шлепаешь. Вот и все. И так делали почти все на планете Земля. И все они за это доллжны попасть в ад на миллион лет ?


А я Вам говорю, что надо немного здравый смысл включить. Учителя часто утрируют, чтобы остановить неблагие действия и заставить воздерживаться от них. И таким образом направить на уход от дурного. В ады попадают по совокупности негативных действий, и проявиться они могут совершенно по разному, потому что любое существо не только неблагое совершает. 


По совокупности не все попадут за убийство комара в ад, но неведенье по поводу, что убивать комара плохо, как любое живое существо, неблагая карма все равно накопится до определенной степени. 

Вы ссылки прочитали? там есть ответы на Ваш вопрос - кто попадет, а кто не попадет и при каких ситуациях.

----------


## Влад К

> Я когда своей маме рассказала про вред от убийства насекомых, она продолжала прихлопывать мух, при этом мне приговаривая: "Я не убила, я просто аккуратно усыпила"


Прикольная отмазка. Я своим близким даже объяснять не пытался. Но были моменты, когда говорили-смотри комар, прихлопни, - я отказывался. В результате ошалелый взгляд, и приговор - у тебя уже крыша поехала с твоим буддизмом. Меня это очень веселит, но я подозреваю, что за мной скоро придут люди в белых халатах)))

----------

Нико (19.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне неудобно разбивать веру, людей- но не трога-ли-бы я бы и молчал.


Вы говорите готовые Ваши оценочные мнения, сдобренные Вашим искаженным восприятием. Может, есть смысл дать людям дать источники и они сами подумают? :Smilie:  




> И это не может быть и посмертным бредом ума, без своих друзей- скандх (скандхи полностью растворяются включая ум. и остаётся ясный свет смерти- все носители памяти о прошлом- исчезли)


Они никуда не исчезли - Будды помнят свои прошлые перерождения и знают о существах все их прошлые воплощения и будущие. Скандхи растворяются, а поток ума никуда не исчезает, и на нем все отпечатано, а иначе откуда берутся кармические предпосылки каждого из нас? Наши кармические привычки, свободы и блага человеческого рождения, плоды кармы?




> ( книгу мёртвых вам для изучения- о процессе умирания).


Есть масса других полезных книг о смерти и процессе умирания - как все происходит и почему поток сознания продолжается и принимает все новые загрязненные скандхи.

Чоки Нима Ринпоче. 

Путеводитель по жизни и смерти.
Согьял Ринпоче. Книга жизни и практики умирания.
Беру Кхенце Ринпоче. Тайна смерти.

Мне лично очень много дала эта книга, только ее в инете в свободном доступе не нашла
Лати Ринпоче "Смерть и перерождение в тибетском буддизме"

----------


## Нико

> Какой конь, если ты под счастием понимаешь, не освобождение из колеса перерождений.


В буддизме есть два понятия счастья: временное и абсолютное, или вечное. Первое понятие бодхичиттой не исключается. Говорится, что при наличии бодхичитты сначала будет временное, а потом и абсолютное счастье. Можно остановиться на первом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы говорите готовые Ваши оценочные мнения, сдобренные Вашим искаженным восприятием. Может, есть смысл дать людям дать источники и они сами подумают? 
> 
> 
> 
> Они никуда не исчезли - Будды помнят свои прошлые перерождения и знают о существах все их прошлые воплощения и будущие. Скандхи растворяются, а поток ума никуда не исчезает, и на нем все отпечатано, а иначе откуда берутся кармические предпосылки каждого из нас? Наши кармические привычки, свободы и блага человеческого рождения, плоды кармы?
> 
> 
> 
> Есть масса других полезных книг о смерти и процессе умирания - как все происходит и почему поток сознания продолжается и принимает все новые загрязненные скандхи.
> ...


1. А я то-что пусть эти люди думают. 
2. Вы не в курсе, как познаёт Будда 3 времени?
3. Книги этих авторов, это пересказ книги мёртвых, с аторскими комментариями.

----------


## Арех

> Так, каким образом сформулировать вопрос про вшей Серконгу Ринпоче? У меня сегодня будет такая возможность )))


Именно так. Попадут ли в ад все западные люди, которые хлопают комаров, когда те на них садятся?

----------


## Дубинин

> В буддизме есть два понятия счастья: временное и абсолютное, или вечное. Первое понятие бодхичиттой не исключается. Говорится, что при наличии бодхичитты сначала будет временное, а потом и абсолютное счастье. Можно остановиться на первом.


Остановиться можно, но это не называется умом бодхи.

----------


## Нико

> Именно так. Попадут ли в ад все западные люди, которые хлопают комаров, когда те на них садятся?


Ладно, перешли на комаров, уже проще стало)))))

----------


## Нико

> Остановиться можно, но это не называется умом бодхи.


Тут нет под рукой Шантидевы или Кунну ламы Ринпоче, но у них сказано, что и временное счастье даёт она. Ну хотя ты прав. Временное -- это в качестве "побочного продукта".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Именно так. Попадут ли в ад все западные люди, которые хлопают комаров, когда те на них садятся?


А Вы не знаете ответ? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А Вы не знаете ответ?


Нет, Пема, это и правда сложный вопрос, про комаров. Пусть Ринпоче ответит лучше.ЕСДЛ при даровании обетов генина часто оговаривает, что под отказом от убийства имеется в виду главным образом убийство человека. А не комара.

----------


## Арех

> Ладно, перешли на комаров, уже проще стало)))))


А я ещё когда мне лет 10 было - я в голубя камнем кинул, у него кровь пошла. Не знаю, наверное он после этого умер. Спросите ещё насчет этого. Какой результат таких действий?

----------


## Нико

> А я ещё когда мне лет 10 было - я в голубя камнем кинул, у него кровь пошла. Не знаю, наверное он после этого умер. Спросите ещё насчет этого. Какой результат таких действий?


А я, когда мне было лет 10, из любопытства разрезала червяков напополам, потому что мне сказал кто-то, что они и разрезанные самовосстанавливаются. Про это тоже у Ринпоче спросить?  :EEK!:

----------


## Арех

Не знаю(

----------


## Дубинин

> А я, когда мне было лет 10, из любопытства разрезала червяков напополам, потому что мне сказал кто-то, что они и разрезанные самовосстанавливаются. Про это тоже у Ринпоче спросить?


Ты лучше задай вопрос про то, о чём многие спорили, должен-ли лама, передающий повящение ваджрного наставника, обладать релизацией того- чего передает, включая (8 сиддх и прочее))

----------


## Нико

> Ты лучше задай вопрос про то, о чём многие спорили, должен-ли лама, передающий повящение ваджрного наставника, обладать релизацией того- чего передает, включая (8 сиддх и прочее))


Я попробую

----------

Арех (19.01.2014), Дубинин (19.01.2014), Мяснов (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014), Савелов Александр (19.01.2014)

----------


## Арех

> Да успокойтесь вы. У Вас есть хотя бы небольшие знания, как накапливаются плоды негативной кармы? лучше почитайте про это, чем бояться. И вы поймете, если у вас нет намеренья убивать и Вы это сделали нечаянно, то неблагая карма не накапливается в большой мере. У Вас есть все возможности выбрать не повтроять неблагое и раскаяться в нем искренне.
> Читайте про карму тут.
> 
> Описание негативных деяний в подробностях
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html
> 
> Тут сказано, что полноценный негативный след на Вашей карме остается, когда Вы имели осознанное намеренье убить, помышляли об этом, воплотили и были довольны результатом. Разъяснение тяжести тут
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html
> 
> ...


Все прочитал ...
А что означает слабый, средний и большой проступок? Как это расшифровыается? И складываются , напирмер, маленькие проступки ( если взять убийство комара ) в большие и средние ? Я насколько где то читал , было так : Слабый объект убийства - это животные , насекомые и т.д. Средний объект - это человек, а высший объект это Боддхисаттва, Будда, Архат, Мать, Отец.

----------


## Арех

> Нет, Пема, это и правда сложный вопрос, про комаров. Пусть Ринпоче ответит лучше.ЕСДЛ при даровании обетов генина часто оговаривает, что под отказом от убийства имеется в виду главным образом убийство человека. А не комара.


А вы что, действительно допускаете, что большинство населения земли попадет в ад после смерти ?

----------


## Алекс Андр

> А вы что, действительно допускаете, что большинство населения земли попадет в ад после смерти ?


а Вы думаете, что в этом круговороте участвуют только люди, причем только причастные к населению Земли? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Все прочитал ...
> А что означает слабый, средний и большой проступок? Как это расшифровыается? И складываются , напирмер, маленькие проступки ( если взять убийство комара ) в большие и средние ? Я насколько где то читал , было так : Слабый объект убийства - это животные , насекомые и т.д. Средний объект - это человек, а высший объект это Боддхисаттва, Будда, Архат, Мать, Отец.


Да, это так, но в любом случае имеет важность мотивация и злонамеренность в силу аффектов, если вы совершаете осознанно, заранее все запланировав, зная, что именно хотиет убить, с мотивацией ненависти в объекту и с желанием нанести ему намеренный вред, осуществляете это и еще потом танцуете от радости на его могиле - то происходит крайне сильный кармический проступок. 

В любом случае Будда сам о карме существ часто предпочитал не отвечать, потому что мы - как мешок, в котором перемешаны благие и неблагие семена всех наших благих и неблагих поступков за многие жизни, в каком сочетании каждый раз при перерождении "вытаскиваются" эти семена, какие из них получат условия(как для живых семян нужны свет, тепло, а то не прорастут) и дадцт плоды кармы - точно сказать крайне трудно. Известно только, что от неблагих семян при встече с условиями всходят страдания, а от благих - счастье. И условия для прорастания неблагих семян в первую очередь гнев, страсть и неведенье.

Крайне также важна последняя мысль при смерти. Ну, а в ады попадают при определенной тяжести неблагой кармы.

----------

Влад К (19.01.2014)

----------


## Арех

> Да, это так, но в любом случае имеет важность мотивация и злонамеренность в силу аффектов, если вы совершаете осознанно, заранее все запланировав, зная, что именно хотиет убить, с мотивацией ненависти в объекту и с желанием нанести ему намеренный вред, осуществляете это и еще потом танцуете от радости на его могиле - то происходит крайне сильный кармический проступок. 
> 
> В любом случае Будда сам о карме существ часто предпочитал не отвечать, потому что мы - как мешок, в котором перемешаны благие и неблагие семена всех наших благих и неблагих поступков за многие жизни, в каком сочетании каждый раз при перерождении "вытаскиваются" эти семена, какие из них получат условия(как для живых семян нужны свет, тепло, а то не прорастут) и дадцт плоды кармы - точно сказать крайне трудно. Известно только, что от неблагих семян при встече с условиями всходят страдания, а от благих - счастье. И условия для прорастания неблагих семян в первую очередь гнев, страсть и неведенье.
> 
> Крайне также важна последняя мысль при смерти. Ну, а в ады попадают при определенной тяжести неблагой кармы.


Я понял. Но хотелось бы понять насколько это тяжелая карма - хлопнуть комара, который разжражающе жужжит над головой. Ведь мы - западные люди каждое лето -весну хлопаем их штук по пятьсот. Неужели все в ад за это попадем по совокупности такой большой ?

----------


## Нико

> Я понял. Но хотелось бы понять насколько это тяжелая карма - хлопнуть комара, который разжражающе жужжит над головой. Ведь мы - западные люди каждое лето -весну хлопаем их штук по пятьсот. Неужели все в ад за это попадем по совокупности такой большой ?


А что, так трудно -- не убить комара? Я помню Богдо-гегена Ринпоче в Бурятии. Там была целая туча комаров. Один сел на руку Ринпоче. Его пытались согнать окружающие, но Ринпоче запретил. И внимательно смотрел, как комар сосёт его кровь, пока не насытился и не улетел. 
Другой пример -- лама Сопа Ринпоче, который специально ходил в лес кормить собой комаров. 
Но это существа высшего порядка, конечно.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

Нико, а что, Серконг Ринпоче сложил монашеские обеты?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а что, Серконг Ринпоче сложил монашеские обеты?


Да. Но у него нет ни жены, ни подруги. Он живёт как монах. Почему сложил -- не знаю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, Пема, это и правда сложный вопрос, про комаров. Пусть Ринпоче ответит лучше.ЕСДЛ при даровании обетов генина часто оговаривает, что под отказом от убийства имеется в виду главным образом убийство человека. А не комара.


Пусть ответит. Геше Джамьянг Кхенце говорил также, что убийство крупного животного тяжелее по карме, чем насекомого. Чем крупнее животное, говорил, чем больше у него тело, тем дольше оно умирает и испытывает больше страданий. Что касается убийства человека, то все ламы говорят, что оно тяжелее, чем убийство насекомого, поскольку в человеческом рождении есть хоть малейший шанс встретиться с Учением и накопить осознанно благое. Всем известно, что тяжесть в случае с животными, людьми и матрерями-отцами-архатами или намеренное ранение Будды - это три разных по тяжести проступка. Но все равно за любое убийство неблагая карма накапливается в той или иной степени.

А тебя спрашивают, вообще-то, идут ли за комаров ВСЕ В АД :Smilie:   Конечно не идут все именно в ад :Smilie:  А иначе нет никакой логики в кармических законах.

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Да. Но у него нет ни жены, ни подруги. Он живёт как монах. Почему сложил -- не знаю.


А он в Дхасе обитает?

----------


## Нико

> А он в Дхасе обитает?


У него есть в Дхасе резиденция Serkong House. Включая хороший гестхаус.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я понял. Но хотелось бы понять насколько это тяжелая карма - хлопнуть комара, который разжражающе жужжит над головой. Ведь мы - западные люди каждое лето -весну хлопаем их штук по пятьсот. Неужели все в ад за это попадем по совокупности такой большой ?


Я лично давно не убиваю их. А ЗАЧЕМ? Они ж хотят просто поесть, а мы в их пищевой цепочке - можно просто не допустить укусов без убийства. Всем известно, что если дать комару попить крови - укус не чешется. 10 комаров могу выдержать, ведь еще надо их не согнать, пока попьют, а за этим не уследишь. Я большая, крови много - не жалко. Очень много комаров трудно терпеть, - брызгаюсь и сетки на окна.

Может не про ады начать выяснять, а просто не убивать комаров - так, просто потому, что они тоже живые существа, как и мы, хотят покушать и не хотят умирать? Пусть и примитивнее? Возьмите, и следующим летом не убивайте комаров :Smilie:  Это кто решает?

----------


## Алик

> Я понял. Но хотелось бы понять насколько это тяжелая карма - хлопнуть комара, который разжражающе жужжит над головой. Ведь мы - западные люди каждое лето -весну хлопаем их штук по пятьсот. Неужели все в ад за это попадем по совокупности такой большой ?


Если Вы об этом думаете, вы уже в комарином аду.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (19.01.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Я извиняюсь, меня заинтересовала ваша подпись, кому принадлежат эти слова?


Хокку моё.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А Вы были лично в Индии? Ваше представление о том, какова жизнь в южных странах, крайне идеализировано. Деревья не плодоносят круглый год и там, идут сильные дожди по нескольку месяцев, много болезней, пищи на всех не хватает, и валиться спать где ты есть - опасно. И кармически там столько же воров, полагаю, как и в Москве, даже, наверное, больше, потому что в Москве люди работают и имеют зарплату, а нищему от безысходности для выживания только и приходится воровать.


Индусы действительно спят где угодно  :Smilie:  Многим видимо спать на свежем воздухе приятнее, чем в трущобах.
Вот гугл со мной согласен.

Впрочем я к этому же и вела, если вы почитаете наш диалог до этого. Везде одинаково.  :Smilie:  Не надо делить человечество на раньше и сейчас. Не надо его делить на страны, расы и национальности. Ведь дело не в этом. Везде воруют, просто в разных масштабах и разные люди. Где-то люди страдают от голода, а где-то от черствости. Везде куча своих проблем. И индусы ничуть не хуже или лучше москвичей, или немцев, или американцев. Неважно. Все _относительно_, но на самом деле _везде одинаково_.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тоесть, вы не были в Индии? :Smilie: 

А так живенько говорили, что плоды там растут везде.... на Севере Индии, кстати, некоторыми ночами можно просто замерзнуть. Вы погуглите климат в Индии.

Кстати, индусы - это те, кто исповедуют индуизм, а все население Индии называется индийцы.

Да, самсара везде однородна, и кармические привычки не зависят от климата и национальности. Единственное, если посадить самых добрых и цивилизованных людей без пищи на месяц и запереть их вместе, неизвестно, что будет, они могут и съесть друг друга.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Странно . У меня представление,что в те далекие времена было больше жаждущих элементарной пищи и крыши над головой и соответственно люди были обречены искать счастье в утолении голода и поиска богатства любыми путями. Сейчас таких проблем намного меньше -логично думать ,что и помыслы чище.


Мне видется по другому. Сейчас у людей ум более запутанный из-за изобилия всевозможных желаемых объектов, и поэтому более омрачён. Но конечно и в те времена было много плохих людей, но возможно тогда как бы было меньше лицемерия и люди как-то были более открытыми, если злодей, то искренне, если добрый человек, то тоже. А сейчас жизнь стала сложнее просто. А когд алюдям не хватает именно таких первостепенной важности вещей, как еда, дом, то они мучаются от реальных проблемм, поэтому им могло быть интересно Учение Будды, как лекарство от страданий. И они очень хотели его узнать. А сейчас тоже тем у кого реальные проблеммы бывает по настоящему ценна религия. А у кого такие не реальные, когда уже всё необходимое есть но хочется ещё ещё - те мало восприимчивы к Дхарме.




> В основном  какие-то проявления агрессии от страхов различных происходят в качестве защиты . Не в ады же за это людям попадать . Если конечно намеренно убил или ограбил -это понятно . Но таких мне кажется сейчас единицы .Большинство людей все равно в глубине души желают себе и другим счастья и всех благ. И христианство наложило определенный отпечаток в лучшую сторону . Я вообщем категорически против, чтобы современные люди попадали в ады.))) ну педофилы ,насильники и убийцы -так и быть -пусть помучаются . А вот к примеру бедный алкаш ,который заливает свою нереализованность и потерю жизненных ориентиров-тоже в ад попадет? как-то несправедливо))


Мне кажется сейчас тоже очень много дикости в мире, я часто читаю новости и постоянно то в Сири там боевики, то ещё где-то постоянно конфликты и войны, убийств по статистике тоже много, равнодушия очень много у людей. В общем мног оплохого, меньше или больше чем тогда, сказать сложно.
я тоже категорически против того чтобы хоть кто-то попадал в ады, даж енасильники, убийцы и даже Барак Обама, которого я очень недолюбливаю и те кто им управляет и прочие злодеи и суперзложей, просто потому что это бесполезно, страдать в аду. после этого хорошим человеком не рождаются, рождаются опять насильниками убийцами, карма слабеет ценой вот таких страданий, но тенденция к прошлому поведению остаётся, как я слышал и читал (т.к. в корне ничего не меняется, ведь просто переживание страданий не может изменить ложные взгляды, тем более таких сильных страданий, тем более что страдания тянут за собой омрачения снова). Поэтому мне кажется страдания ада бесполезны, они ничего не исправляют. Поэтому зачем они нужны, это просто результат кармы (хотя раньше я думал что очень плохим людям надо в ады там им самое место). но сейчас я бы желал, чтобы все эти злодеи смогли родиться в следующий раз очень благоприятно, и стали хорошими и полезными людьми (существами) для всех, стали добрыми, встретились с Учением и приносили бы много пользы и как следствие были бы счастливы, а лучше если ещё в этой жизни они изменятся. В этом уже много смысла. А про хороших людей тогда конечно и говорить не о чем, они пусть тем более так рождаются.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Да пожалейте вы бедных алкоголиков . У многих из них очень добрые сердца по сути. Их  собаки любят и  не зря же) .   Просто слабые люди. В чем тут грех то? Своеобразный уход от реальности.Если в нем нет агрессии внутри как он себе адское пекло спроецирует?


А вообще вы молодец! У вас очень позитивные взгляды на жизнь, лично мне приятно читать ваши сообщения, иногда чуть-чуть с чем-то я мог бы поспорить, но чаще всего просто не хочется (по указанной причине).

----------


## Сергей П.

> Добрый всем день ! У меня вот такое дело, некоторое время назад я стал очень боятся что попаду в ад, начал пить таблетки, ходить к психотерапевту вследствие ужасающей тревоги. На какое-то время меня отпустило, но вчера все опять вернулось на место. Я прочитал на сайте Александра Берзина отрывок выступления Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче где говорится: 
> *"Например, вы можете убить маленькую вошь, и даже несмотря на то, что это небольшое неблагоприятное действие, если вы убили ее сегодня, и не признали, что вы поступили нехорошо, и не попытались очистить себя, то отрицательный потенциал сформировался, и к завтрашнему дню он подобен тому, как если бы вы убили двух. Если вы оставите это на следующий день, то отрицательный потенциал станет подобен тому, как если бы вы убили четырех. Он будет увеличиваться, становясь в два раза больше день ото дня. Если вы позволите этому продолжаться в течение года, отрицательный потенциал от того, что вы убили одну маленькую вошь, станет очень велик.
> Результатом того, что вы раздавили насекомое между пальцами, явится рождение в безрадостном мире – в аду, в котором у вас будет очень большое тело и вы будете раздавлены между двумя большими горами."*
> Получается, что всё население земного шара (кроме идеальных святых) попадет в горячий ад на миллионы миллионов лет за то, что все мы хоть раз убивали насекомое и не раскаивались(не очищались) в этом уж точно  намного больше чем год. Хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии по этой теме.


Моё мнение, что это правда, о том что писал Александр Берзин. Но мы ведь совершаем не только ошибки или неправильные поступки, делаем и правильные тоже и если привыкнем к хорошему поведению больше чем к плохому и к позитивному образу мышления, будем сожалеть о прошлых ошибках и стараться больше их никогда не повторять (Очищение негативной кармы четыремя силами), становиться добрее, делать больше полезного, не вредить насколько возможно, то наша вероятность не попасть в низшие миры будет становиться выше, т.к. у хорошей кармы будет больший потенциал к проявлению. Психотерапевт не может полностью помочь, он ведь не очистит карму, он может снять стресс, как мне кажется, временно. чтобы очистить ум нужно долго слушать Учение от настоящего Учителя (найти и убедиться что он настоящий), правильно практиковать (меняться в правильную хорошую сторону). Всё это не просто. Тогда страх будет уменьшаться. У вас есть хорошая мотивация для всего этого, т.к. вы уже боитесь попасть туда. Мне например этого страха не хватает )

----------


## Сергей П.

> Если скандхи растворяются в ясном свете, и дальше некому галлюцинировать, то получается что рождаться в адских мирах некому? Или Вы имеете ввиду, что этот момент ясного света, который проявляется в момент смерти, быстро сменяется клешами, и жив. существо переживает рождение в аду?


Мне кажется всё проще. Вы на собственном опыте знаете, что есть негативные эмоции. Они ведут к поступкам и оставляют отпечаток. 
(и, если верить что карма не исчезает и приумножается - её характеристики, а это так, потому тчо за всю жизнь у нас не бывает ниодного события, реакция к которому бы поменялась, если не была очищена, как бы давно оно не произошло, а то что постоянно что-то, что осталось в уме, о чём мы ен жалели, там накручивается, то это мы тоже может знать из собственного опыта)
И в момент смерти, если себе представить его, то какие нам придут мысли, если в жизни мы привыкли к чему-то плохому, то будет страх, депрессия, гнев и естественно проявится негативный какой-нибудь отпечаток, если мы мало делали хорошего нам будет сложнее об этом вспомнить. А если привыкли к чему-то хорошему, то легче. А проявление кармы мне кажется это искренее желание чего-то (влечение, цепляние) заставляет вспомнить что-то (кармический отпечаток), что завладевает умом и потом ввергает в рождение (существование). Т.е. на своём опыте мы ведь знаем как проявляется карма, как приходят нам в голову мысли, чувства, это не обязательно мне кажется изучать только по книгам, на своём опыте в этом можно разобраться тоже, убедиться. Чем и чудесно Учение Будды, что каждое из его положений можно проверить на опыте если изучать свой внутренний мир и убеждаться что это всё правда.

----------

Влад К (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Сентиментальность можно испытывать к бабушкам, которые стоят в переходах с вытянутой рукой. Можно испытывать сентиментальность к животным. У меня иногда слезы наворачиваются на глаза в прямом смысле. Чтобы сентиментальность не мешала, надо видимо учиться понимать тех, кого сложно понять. Например: гопники, проститутки, милиционеры, твои личные враги и т.д. В общем - тех, к кому мы испытываем неприязнь. Ведь и мы могли бы родиться в немного других условиях и стать гопниками/проститутками/и т.п.. Почему у них такая судьба?


А по-моему сентиментальное такое чувство, как вы описали - это очень хорошо, т.к. это сострадание, просто не очень глубокое, но это именно оно. как вы и написали - можно делать его глубже и шире, чтобы охватывало и не очень хороших людей тоже, развивать. мне кажется не стоит отбрасывать сентиментальность, её надо как бы трансформировать (немного не люблю такие умные слова) в более глубокое и прочное, чтобы оно могло выдерживать и трудные условия (как вы говорили). Бывает что у человека и этого нет, сухой ум, медитирует годами и становится только хуже. Тогда много раз лучше быть сентиментальным человеком. я, например, вас за это уважаю. Мне сентиментальности не хватает, а когда у человека нет даже этого, то как он может породить более сильное сострадание.

----------

Альбина (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

Джнянаваджра, у меня куда-то пропала возможность редактировать сообщения, не получается.. опция полезная, если отключили, то можно вернуть?
но больше всего хотелось извиниться за то что писал вам в теме "ГД предлагает закрепить в Конституции особую роль православия", вы - хороший человек и хороший практик (читал другие ваши ответы и это стало ясно, но потом, не сразу разобрался), извините.
...
опять могу редактировать, то ли глюк какой-то, то ли включили, если последнее то спасибо!

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Надежда Хабичевская;651861]Индусы действительно спят где угодно  Многим видимо спать на свежем воздухе приятнее, чем в трущобах.
Вот гугл со мной согласен.

Впрочем я к этому же и вела, если вы почитаете наш диалог до этого. Везде одинаково.  :Smilie:  Не надо делить человечество на раньше и сейчас. Не надо его делить на страны, расы и национальности. Ведь дело не в этом. Везде воруют, просто в разных масштабах и разные люди. Где-то люди страдают от голода, а где-то от черствости. Везде куча своих проблем. И индусы ничуть не хуже или лучше москвичей, или немцев, или американцев. Неважно. Все _относительно_, но на самом деле _везде одинаково_.[/QUOTE

Все относительно- это такая хорошая практика успокоения ума когда он пришел в тупик . ) Может оно и относительно? но перcпектива попадания в низшие мирs довольно конкретная и условия попадания любопытны на мой взгляд.  Конечно люди во все времена "люди" и с их добродеятелями и с пороками - иначе бы их попросту бы не осталось- все бы на небе сейчас чай пили. Вопрос был в следующем- я интуитивно почувствовала,что в наше время перерождений в низших мирах значительно меньше, чем раньше . Больше возможностей борьбы со страданиями в лице медицины,разных благотворительных фондах . Даже вот, например, тем же ламам может современная  медицина пользу принести-продлить их жизнь - чтобы они смогли дальше давать свои знания. Опять же- доступное всем информационное поле .Машины,самолеты,пароходы.Это уже выходит заслуга всего населения Земли в целом.Вроде как бонус за хорошее поведение. Раньше больше было болезней и страданий . Опять же -это все на уровне интуиции такие мысли . Как только начинаешь все анализировать и взвешивать - понимаешь что ответа нет .  Сейчас по моему больше свободы выбора- хочешь -религию выбирай какую хочешь , а не ту которая подвернется. С голоду не умрешь ни ты ни твоя семья -можно думать о чем то еще ,а не только о хлебе насущном . Мне вот искренне жаль человека который всю жизнь чувствует голод и и спит на улице, не имея дома . Думаете у него мысли в голове-как спасти весь мир . Очень сомневаюсь.И обращение к религии с целью улучшить свою жизнь в последующей за счет заслуг тоже мне кажется фигней . К освобождению уж точно не приведет . А мне кажется в те времена так и было .

----------


## Сергей П.

> перcпектива попадания в низшие миры довольно конкретная и условия попадания любопытны на мой взгляд.


У меня сформировалось мнение что один единственный отпечаток (т.е. в прошлом негативное действие тела, речи и ума) может стать ввергающей кармой в низшие миры (если проявится в момент смерти). в Ламриме (Ламы Цонкапы) говорится (по-моему в разделе о карме), что ввергающий отпечаток - один, а завершающие - многочисленны (написал по памяти, может быть что-то путаю)). Ввергающий, по-моему это тот, который самый первый и из самой глубины (может ошибаюсь конечно) самый искренний и спонтанный так сказать, а завершающие это сопутствующие эмоции (из других отпечатков). как мне кажется. т.е. любое негативное действие может стать такой ввергающей кармой. Поэтому в низшие миры попасть легко, потому что в основном мы действуем под контролем омрачений и создаём много негативной кармы. В сансаре всё довольно не хорошо устроено, развивается, т.с. по худшему сценарию, поэтому так трудно из неё выбраться.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Все относительно- это такая хорошая практика успокоения ума когда он пришел в тупик . ) Может оно и относительно? но перcпектива попадания в низшие мирs довольно конкретная и условия попадания любопытны на мой взгляд.  Конечно люди во все времена "люди" и с их добродеятелями и с пороками - иначе бы их попросту бы не осталось- все бы на небе сейчас чай пили. Вопрос был в следующем- я интуитивно почувствовала,что в наше время перерождений в низших мирах значительно меньше, чем раньше . Больше возможностей борьбы со страданиями в лице медицины,разных благотворительных фондах . Даже вот, например, тем же ламам может современная  медицина пользу принести-продлить их жизнь - чтобы они смогли дальше давать свои знания. Опять же- доступное всем информационное поле .Машины,самолеты,пароходы.Это уже выходит заслуга всего населения Земли в целом.Вроде как бонус за хорошее поведение. Раньше больше было болезней и страданий . Опять же -это все на уровне интуиции такие мысли . Как только начинаешь все анализировать и взвешивать - понимаешь что ответа нет .  Сейчас по моему больше свободы выбора- хочешь -религию выбирай какую хочешь , а не ту которая подвернется. С голоду не умрешь ни ты ни твоя семья -можно думать о чем то еще ,а не только о хлебе насущном . Мне вот искренне жаль человека который всю жизнь чувствует голод и и спит на улице, не имея дома . Думаете у него мысли в голове-как спасти весь мир . Очень сомневаюсь.И обращение к религии с целью улучшить свою жизнь в последующей за счет заслуг тоже мне кажется фигней . К освобождению уж точно не приведет . А мне кажется в те времена так и было .


А как же аскеты, схимники, пустынники? Они сознательно выбирают голод и лишения. А "от многие знания - многие печали". Какие заслуги накопило население Земли? Сожгло всю нефть, загадило  планету, половина животных в Красной книге, сейчас еще и в космос рвется, чтобы и там все загадить (.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> А как же аскеты, схимники, пустынники? Они сознательно выбирают голод и лишения. А "от многие знания - многие печали". Какие заслуги накопило население Земли? Сожгло всю нефть, загадило  планету, половина животных в Красной книге, сейчас еще и в космос рвется, чтобы и там все загадить (.


Будда же на своем опыте показал, что голод и лишения не приведут ни к какому освобождению от страданий. Лишать себя чего то -значит бояться от него зависеть.Не лучше ли соприкоснувшись с тем что хочется- отпустить то что получил .А у вас выходит - хотеть всю жизнь, но себя лишать . Где же уму освободиться то? В таких тисках. )
По поводу знаний вообще абсурд. Ум стремится познать себя и окружающий мир на благо себе и другим -и использует все способы .Тяга к знаниям -не самая худшая мотивация для жизни . И благодаря знаниям в медицине, например, людей спасают от смерти , продлевают им жизнь .  А какие знания могут  причинять печали- знание, что жена ушла к другому?))   
Нефти все равно что ее сожгли по моему. Зато тепло всем, особенно в такой мороз как сейчас  . А без нее вы бы сейчас не сидели на форуме, а в лесок за дровишками бы лошадку бедную гоняли.)) А появление понятия Красная книга уже говорит о том ,что людям не все равно судьба животного мира .

Что там еще у вас было?)  В космос рвутся? ну и пусть себе рвутся . Намерения то самые хорошие- может это пригодится человечеству .может надо будет когда-нибудь с Земли народ эвакуировать . Мало ли, что науке еще предстоит узнать . Пока все найдут пути к просветлению- сколько веков пройдет -никто ж не знает . Пусть пока пользуются знаниями теми что смогли накопить .

----------


## Арех

> У него есть в Дхасе резиденция Serkong House. Включая хороший гестхаус.


Ну что там? Спросили ?

----------


## Нико

> Ну что там? Спросили ?


Т.е.??? Вы не читаете форум?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я на самом деле очень мнительный человек и боюсь попасть в ад. Ваджрасаттвы достаточно будет, чтобы очистить негативную карму убийств комаров, начиная с самых детских лет ? И вообще, если нет, то как мне очиститься? Если у вас есть возможность, узнайте пожалуйста.


Довольно редко за последнее время на форуме задают правильные вопросы, насущные для каждого.

ЧТО ДЕЛАТь ЧТОБЫ НЕ ПОПАСТЬ В НЕБЛАГИЕ УДЕЛЫ???

Может знатоки по пунктам резюмируют?

Осмелюсь первым пунктом поставить

1) Нравственная жизнь. Неприченение вреда...

----------


## Алик

> Будда же на своем опыте показал, что голод и лишения не приведут ни к какому освобождению от страданий. Лишать себя чего то -значит бояться от него зависеть.Не лучше ли соприкоснувшись с тем что хочется- отпустить то что получил .А у вас выходит - хотеть всю жизнь, но себя лишать . Где же уму освободиться то? В таких тисках. )
> По поводу знаний вообще абсурд. Ум стремится познать себя и окружающий мир на благо себе и другим -и использует все способы .Тяга к знаниям -не самая худшая мотивация для жизни . И благодаря знаниям в медицине, например, людей спасают от смерти , продлевают им жизнь .  А какие знания могут  причинять печали- знание, что жена ушла к другому?))   
> Нефти все равно что ее сожгли по моему. Зато тепло всем, особенно в такой мороз как сейчас  . А без нее вы бы сейчас не сидели на форуме, а в лесок за дровишками бы лошадку бедную гоняли.)) А появление понятия Красная книга уже говорит о том ,что людям не все равно судьба животного мира .
> 
> Что там еще у вас было?)  В космос рвутся? ну и пусть себе рвутся . Намерения то самые хорошие- может это пригодится человечеству .может надо будет когда-нибудь с Земли народ эвакуировать . Мало ли, что науке еще предстоит узнать . Пока все найдут пути к просветлению- сколько веков пройдет -никто ж не знает . Пусть пока пользуются знаниями теми что смогли накопить .


Буду отвечать тезисами :
Сознательная аскеза  - это один из путей познания себя, если не получилось у Будды - то это не значит, что этот путь неверный. У каждого свой путь. Если доводить ситуацию до абсурда, то можно, конечно,  и от голода умереть , и с ума сойти. Лишать себя чего - это не бояться от него зависеть, а понимать ненужность того, от чего отказываешься. Так что у меня не так выходит).
По поводу знаний - прогресс двигают войны. Войны происходят от алчности и глупости. Так что прогресс - это тотальное оглупление ("...нажми на кнопку - получишь результат...").   Ум стремиться познать окружающий мир только для себя любимого, слова о благе других - только слова, придуманные умом. Про современную медицину (по крайней мере, в России) вообще молчу -  она не лечит, а продлевает жизнь больного человека. У современных медикаментов  только от одного чтения противопоказаний умереть  можно. Фразу " От многие знания - многие печали"  приписывают Экклезиасту, так что я тут не при чем).
Может, нефти и все равно, что ее сожгут. Только вся современная цивилизация на ней держится. Кончится нефть - кончится и цивилизация. Красная книга появилась именно потому, что людям безразлична судьба животного мира. Каждый день исчезает один вид животных - кого это волнует?
В космос рвутся, чтобы воевать сподручнее было, так что намерения не самые хорошие. А с Земли народ никто эвакуировать не будет, что бы не случилось - вспомните освоение Америки, будут очередные завоевания. Человечество -то не становится человечнее, скорее, наоборот.

----------

Альбина (20.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Довольно редко за последнее время на форуме задают правильные вопросы, насущные для каждого.
> 
> ЧТО ДЕЛАТь ЧТОБЫ НЕ ПОПАСТЬ В НЕБЛАГИЕ УДЕЛЫ???
> 
> Может знатоки по пунктам резюмируют?
> 
> Осмелюсь первым пунктом поставить
> 
> 1) Нравственная жизнь. Неприченение вреда...


Сначала надо понять, что такое НЕБЛАГИЕ УДЕЛЫ.
А то кому - неблагие, 
а кому - изюм  :Smilie: 

Вторая проблема - когда именно не попасть?
Потому что агностическая концепция буддизма может только гарантировать то, что при соблюдении 8БП вы когда нибудь туда не попадете.
Но вот когда именно - на это Будда отвечал молчанием, т.к. механизм каммы непостижим для непробужденного.

Вы можете вести нравственную жизнь и попасть в неблагие уделы, потому что когда-то 10000000 жизней назад какого нибудь архата убили.
Так что если вопрос стоит, что делать, чтобы в след. воплощении не попасть в неблагие уделы?
То ответа не будет.

----------

Алик (20.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Николас (20.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

Так что простирайся, посещай ретриты, читай сутры, веди правильную жизнь, но, как говорится, поздно пить боржоми. Возможно все положительное, что ты делаешь в этой жизни, когда нибудь зачтется плюсиком, а если в прошлой жизни че то натворил, то вероятно получишь результат в этой. как карта ляжет. Вот пробудись, и все узнаешь. :Wink:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Фил (20.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Буду отвечать тезисами :
> Сознательная аскеза  - это один из путей познания себя, если не получилось у Будды - то это не значит, что этот путь неверный. У каждого свой путь. Если доводить ситуацию до абсурда, то можно, конечно,  и от голода умереть , и с ума сойти. Лишать себя чего - это не бояться от него зависеть, а понимать ненужность того, от чего отказываешься. Так что у меня не так выходит).
> По поводу знаний - прогресс двигают войны. Войны происходят от алчности и глупости. Так что прогресс - это тотальное оглупление ("...нажми на кнопку - получишь результат...").   Ум стремиться познать окружающий мир только для себя любимого, слова о благе других - только слова, придуманные умом. Про современную медицину (по крайней мере, в России) вообще молчу -  она не лечит, а продлевает жизнь больного человека. У современных медикаментов  только от одного чтения противопоказаний умереть  можно. Фразу " От многие знания - многие печали"  приписывают Экклезиасту, так что я тут не при чем).
> Может, нефти и все равно, что ее сожгут. Только вся современная цивилизация на ней держится. Кончится нефть - кончится и цивилизация. Красная книга появилась именно потому, что людям безразлична судьба животного мира. Каждый день исчезает один вид животных - кого это волнует?
> В космос рвутся, чтобы воевать сподручнее было, так что намерения не самые хорошие. А с Земли народ никто эвакуировать не будет, что бы не случилось - вспомните освоение Америки, будут очередные завоевания. Человечество -то не становится человечнее, скорее, наоборот.


Спасибо за диалог ,Алик :Smilie:

----------

Алик (20.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Добрый всем день ! У меня вот такое дело, некоторое время назад я стал очень боятся что попаду в ад..."[/B]


Может быть это Вам поможет (ответ на похожий вопрос одного современного буддийского Учителя):

"Вопрос: Учитель, расскажите, пожалуйста, о чем нужно думать при смерти? Как можно подготовиться к ней? Заранее спасибо! 
Ответ: Лучшая подготовка к смерти – накопление заслуг. С этого момента делайте больший упор на накопление заслуг, т.е. создание причин счастья, а также на очищение негативной кармы, т.е. устранение причин страдания. В повседневной жизни старайтесь не вредить другим, делайте все возможное, чтобы помочь другим. И особенно во время смерти умирайте в позитивном состоянии ума. Если вы умрете в позитивном состоянии ума, то на одну жизнь вы будете спасены от рождения в низших мирах и родитесь в высших. Поэтому непрерывно приучайте свой ум к позитивным состояниям. Тогда во время смерти их породить будет гораздо проще. Если вы в повседневной жизни привыкаете к негативным состояниям ума: гневу, зависти, странным мыслям, то во время смерти эти мысли посетят вас и станут условием для вашего перерождения в низших мирах. Поэтому непрерывно следите за своим умом, не возникли ли в нем омрачения. И когда они возникают, вы должны сразу же их замечать. Это не хорошие состояния ума, это ядовитый ум. Он не только создаст вам массу проблем в этой жизни, но и ввергнет вас в низшие миры или приведет к несчастьям в будущей жизни. Эта ваша жизнь будет трагичной, а в будущем трагедий будет еще больше. Такой ум подобен яду. Поэтому в тот же миг постарайтесь остановить негативный образ мыслей.
Когда возникает позитивное состояние ума, вы должны понять, что оно сразу же делает ваш ум счастливее и приводит к еще большему счастью ума в будущем. Это лекарство. Поэтому удерживать ваш ум вблизи позитивных состояний ума и держать его на расстоянии от негативных состояний ума является буддийской практикой. Итак, занимайтесь этим в повседневной жизни, и во время смерти позитивное состояние автоматически возникнет в вашем уме. Это самая лучшая подготовка."

----------

Алекс Андр (21.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А по-моему сентиментальное такое чувство, как вы описали - это очень хорошо, т.к. это сострадание, просто не очень глубокое, но это именно оно. как вы и написали - можно делать его глубже и шире, чтобы охватывало и не очень хороших людей тоже, развивать. мне кажется не стоит отбрасывать сентиментальность, её надо как бы трансформировать (немного не люблю такие умные слова) в более глубокое и прочное, чтобы оно могло выдерживать и трудные условия (как вы говорили). Бывает что у человека и этого нет, сухой ум, медитирует годами и становится только хуже. Тогда много раз лучше быть сентиментальным человеком. я, например, вас за это уважаю. Мне сентиментальности не хватает, а когда у человека нет даже этого, то как он может породить более сильное сострадание.


Трансформировать - это Вы точно подметили.  :Smilie:  Сентиментальность может стать зернышком, из которого потом вырастут побеги. Пусть даже человек испытывает умиление только от маленьких котят. Но это уже плюс - он уже хоть кого-то любит. А если объектов таких у него много - то я за него только порадуюсь. Даже внешне очень сухие люди все равно кого-то любят. Так что и у них есть наверное шанс усилить это чувство. Расширить его на большее количество существ... Пишу своими словами. Надеюсь, что Вы меня поймете. Искренне желаю Вам все же породить более сильное сострадание! Пусть у Вас все получится. Да и у меня, и у всех тоже...

Сентиментальность иногда очень мешает. Например, я плачу от половины фильмов. Даже перед друзьями было стыдно.  :Smilie: ))

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Бодхичитта в которую входят - любовь, сострадание и мудрость - отличается от сентиментальности в корне, как мне кажется. Любовь и сострадание могут выражаться и в гневной форме, это возможно благодаря мудрости. А сентиментальность основана на привязанности. Например человек, который любит котят, может ненавидеть того, кто не любит котят. И если человек увидит другого чела, как он издевается над котенком, то может его замочить просто. :Big Grin:  То есть сентиментальность, которую испытывает чел. по отношению к котятам - однобока, и является омраченной неведением. ИМХО.

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

[QUOTE=Альбина Ермошина;651890]


> Индусы действительно спят где угодно  Многим видимо спать на свежем воздухе приятнее, чем в трущобах.
> Вот гугл со мной согласен.
> 
> Впрочем я к этому же и вела, если вы почитаете наш диалог до этого. Везде одинаково.  Не надо делить человечество на раньше и сейчас. Не надо его делить на страны, расы и национальности. Ведь дело не в этом. Везде воруют, просто в разных масштабах и разные люди. Где-то люди страдают от голода, а где-то от черствости. Везде куча своих проблем. И индусы ничуть не хуже или лучше москвичей, или немцев, или американцев. Неважно. Все _относительно_, но на самом деле _везде одинаково_.[/QUOTE
> 
> Все относительно- это такая хорошая практика успокоения ума когда он пришел в тупик . ) Может оно и относительно? но перcпектива попадания в низшие мирs довольно конкретная и условия попадания любопытны на мой взгляд.  Конечно люди во все времена "люди" и с их добродеятелями и с пороками - иначе бы их попросту бы не осталось- все бы на небе сейчас чай пили. Вопрос был в следующем- я интуитивно почувствовала,что в наше время перерождений в низших мирах значительно меньше, чем раньше . Больше возможностей борьбы со страданиями в лице медицины,разных благотворительных фондах . Даже вот, например, тем же ламам может современная  медицина пользу принести-продлить их жизнь - чтобы они смогли дальше давать свои знания. Опять же- доступное всем информационное поле .Машины,самолеты,пароходы.Это уже выходит заслуга всего населения Земли в целом.Вроде как бонус за хорошее поведение. Раньше больше было болезней и страданий . Опять же -это все на уровне интуиции такие мысли . Как только начинаешь все анализировать и взвешивать - понимаешь что ответа нет .  Сейчас по моему больше свободы выбора- хочешь -религию выбирай какую хочешь , а не ту которая подвернется. С голоду не умрешь ни ты ни твоя семья -можно думать о чем то еще ,а не только о хлебе насущном . Мне вот искренне жаль человека который всю жизнь чувствует голод и и спит на улице, не имея дома . Думаете у него мысли в голове-как спасти весь мир . Очень сомневаюсь.И обращение к религии с целью улучшить свою жизнь в последующей за счет заслуг тоже мне кажется фигней . К освобождению уж точно не приведет . А мне кажется в те времена так и было .


*Относительность - это наличие у любой вещи и плюсов и минусов.* Причем на одну вещь может быть огромное количество точек зрения. Некоторые видят одну. Некоторые несколько сразу. Все зависит от угла обзора.  :Smilie:  И каждая точка зрения будет по-своему правильной. Поэтому и мы с Вами беседуя будем обе правы!

Свобода выбора в этом мире есть далеко не у всех. Это нам с вами повезло. Мы читаем умные книжки. У нас есть интернет, благодаря которому мы сейчас с вами имеем возможность делиться мыслями, хоть мы и находимся за тысячи километров. И есть те люди (о которых сказали Вы), которые просто пытаются выжить. Они спят на улицах, если улицы вообще есть. У них не всегда есть еда, и даже вода. Они умирают в раннем возрасте. Они не имеют возможность лечиться и учиться. И это грустно.

Как накормить всех голодающих и испытывающих жажду? Как сделать так, чтобы глядя на наших стариков можно было улыбаться, а не плакать? Что надо делать чтобы люди не гибли в ДТП? Как излечить всех от алкоголизма и наркомании? Как сделать так, чтобы матери не бросали своих детей? Как сделать, чтобы мужья не издевались над своими женами? Как сделать так, чтобы чиновники не воровали? Эти вопросы можно задавать бесконечно. Их много... И ответа на них нет. Современные науки все вместе взятые пока на них не ответили. 

Хотя я рада за всех лам, которые имеют возможность достойно лечиться!))

----------

Алик (22.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Бодхичитта в которую входят - любовь, сострадание и мудрость - отличается от сентиментальности в корне, как мне кажется. Любовь и сострадание могут выражаться и в гневной форме, это возможно благодаря мудрости. А сентиментальность основана на привязанности. Например человек, который любит котят, может ненавидеть того, кто не любит котят. И если человек увидит другого чела, как он издевается над котенком, то может его замочить просто. То есть сентиментальность, которую испытывает чел. по отношению к котятам - однобока, и является омраченной неведением. ИМХО.


ИМХО так оно и есть.) Просто я люблю утрировать в дискуссиях!  :Wink:  Я могла вообще написать, не про котят, а про спайдермена. 

Если он убъет человека, то его ум несомненно будет очень омрачен надолго.)) У этого фильма есть альтернативная концовка. Он может взрастить и преобразить любовь к котятам в любовь например, к собакам. Потом к коровкам. Потом к птичкам. Потом откроет приют для брошенных животных. Потом научится любить всех-всех!  :Smilie:  И все будут жить долго и счастливо!

----------

Влад К (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> ИМХО так оно и есть.) Просто я люблю утрировать в дискуссиях!  Я могла вообще написать, не про котят, а про спайдермена. 
> 
> Если он убъет человека, то его ум несомненно будет очень омрачен надолго.)) У этого фильма есть альтернативная концовка. Он может взрастить и преобразить любовь к котятам в любовь например, к собакам. Потом к коровкам. Потом к птичкам. Потом откроет приют для брошенных животных. Потом научится любить всех-всех!  И все будут жить долго и счастливо!


Тут и сказке конец!
Сансара, однако!

----------

Влад К (22.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> ИМХО так оно и есть.) Просто я люблю утрировать в дискуссиях!  Я могла вообще написать, не про котят, а про спайдермена. 
> 
> Если он убъет человека, то его ум несомненно будет очень омрачен надолго.)) У этого фильма есть альтернативная концовка. Он может взрастить и преобразить любовь к котятам в любовь например, к собакам. Потом к коровкам. Потом к птичкам. Потом откроет приют для брошенных животных. Потом научится любить всех-всех!  И все будут жить долго и счастливо!


Так-то да, согласен. Happy End!!! :Big Grin:  Но вот, если взять само чувство любви к матери, котенку, или спайдермену(бэтмэн круче!) и проецировать его на всех окружающих, то здесь есть нестыковочка. А именно в том, что - вдруг у человека нет такого объекта, к которому он бы питал какие-то теплые чувства?! В этом плане, мне более действенным представляется метод - "обмен себя на других". Там сначала культивируется одинаковое отношение ко всем ж.с., а потом от этого пляшут дальше. А в 7-членном порождении Бодхичитты - говорится о матерях. Вдруг у кого-то не было матери, или он по каким-то причинам её не любит? А такое бывает, кстати.

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Нико (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Так-то да, согласен. Happy End!!! Но вот, если взять само чувство любви к матери, котенку, или спайдермену(бэтмэн круче!) и проецировать его на всех окружающих, то здесь есть нестыковочка. А именно в том, что - вдруг у человека нет такого объекта, к которому он бы питал какие-то теплые чувства?! В этом плане, мне более действенным представляется метод - "обмен себя на других". Там сначала культивируется одинаковое отношение ко всем ж.с., а потом от этого пляшут дальше. А в 7-членном порождении Бодхичитты - говорится о матерях. Вдруг у кого-то не было матери, или он по каким-то причинам её не любит? А такое бывает, кстати.


Бывает еще хуже. У человека есть мать, а он ее не любит. Меня вот бабушка воспитывала. Я свою маму будучи ребенком очень не любила. И у подруги тоже случай похожий. Потом у многих приходит переосмысление... Что уж говорить о любви ко всем, если иногда нам так тяжело дается любовь даже к своим близким.  :Embarrassment: 

Сбилась с темы. Ну наверное можно вместо матерей взять того, кого просто любишь больше всего на свете. _"Обмен себя на других"_ тоже работает согласна. Если мы об одном и том же.  :Smilie:  Допустим _человек А_ сделал нечаянно нехороший поступок. Все его осуждают. Но _человек Б_ тоже когда-то попадал в такую ситуацию. И он единственный, кто не будет осуждать _человека А_, а даже будет ему сочувствовать. *"Обмен себя на других" - это умение испытывать такое сочувствие к существу без наличия схожего опыта, как у него?*

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Влад К (22.01.2014), Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Бывает еще хуже. У человека есть мать, а он ее не любит. Меня вот бабушка воспитывала. Я свою маму будучи ребенком очень не любила. И у подруги тоже случай похожий. Потом у многих приходит переосмысление... Что уж говорить о любви ко всем, если иногда нам так тяжело дается любовь даже к своим близким.
> 
> Сбилась с темы. Ну наверное можно вместо матерей взять того, кого просто любишь больше всего на свете.



И это правильно.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Бывает еще хуже. У человека есть мать, а он ее не любит. Меня вот бабушка воспитывала. Я свою маму будучи ребенком очень не любила. И у подруги тоже случай похожий. Потом у многих приходит переосмысление... Что уж говорить о любви ко всем, если иногда нам так тяжело дается любовь даже к своим близким.
> 
> Сбилась с темы. Ну наверное можно вместо матерей взять того, кого просто любишь больше всего на свете.


По любому этот самый любимый объект наше Я. Как бы человек не любил жену, детей, маму и т.д. все равно нет ничего более лелеемого чем Я. Поэтому, я думаю, что более эффективный метод - это "обмен себя на других". Этот работает также, как Вы описываете, только более реалистичный для современного человека имхо. Хотя люди бывают разные, и кому-то ближе другой подход, но это уже другая тема. Если у Вас этот метод работает, значит он вам подходит. Вообще эти техники вместе используются, чтобы наверняка! :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (22.01.2014), Нико (22.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> По любому этот самый любимый объект наше Я. Как бы человек не любил жену, детей, маму и т.д. все равно нет ничего более лелеемого чем Я. Поэтому, я думаю, что более эффективный метод - это "обмен себя на других". Этот работает также, как Вы описываете, только более реалистичный для современного человека имхо. Хотя люди бывают разные, и кому-то ближе другой подход, но это уже другая тема. Если у Вас этот метод работает, значит он вам подходит. Вообще эти техники вместе используются, чтобы наверняка!


Смешно получилось. Я отредактировала предыдущее сообщение.  :Smilie:  Добавила там как раз про обмен себя. А Вы уже мне ответили тут!  :Smilie: ) 

Техники вместе конечно будут лучше работать. Не сработает одна - сработает другая.

----------

Алик (22.01.2014), Влад К (22.01.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Довольно редко за последнее время на форуме задают правильные вопросы, насущные для каждого.
> 
> ЧТО ДЕЛАТь ЧТОБЫ НЕ ПОПАСТЬ В НЕБЛАГИЕ УДЕЛЫ???
> 
> Может знатоки по пунктам резюмируют?
> 
> Осмелюсь первым пунктом поставить
> 
> 1) Нравственная жизнь. Неприченение вреда...


Непричинение вреда - это ходьба по лезвию бритвы. Даже наши _добрые поступки_ (как мы думаем) могут причинить кому-то вред. Если мы будем слишком усердствовать - нас могут даже за это невзлюбить. Бывает родители слишком заботятся о своих детях запрещают им дружить с плохими ребятами, ходить без шапки, бегать босиком и т.д. Вроде заботятся, но слишком усердствуют в этом. Дети потом вырастают и пускаются во все тяжкие (как-бы назло родителям) - пьют, курят и т.д. Вроде вреда никто изначально не хотел, а он получился. А иногда наоборот _разрушительные поступки рождают в людях ростки мудрости_. Вроде как тебе навредили сильно, но ты из этого получаешь урок. И через время хочешь даже "Спасибо" сказать тому, кто тебе навредил. Получается, что это уже вроде как польза. Что полезно, что вредно - все относительно. 

Но добавлю пункт от себя:
2) Духовная практика

----------

Алик (24.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Трансформировать - это Вы точно подметили.  Сентиментальность может стать зернышком, из которого потом вырастут побеги. Пусть даже человек испытывает умиление только от маленьких котят. Но это уже плюс - он уже хоть кого-то любит. А если объектов таких у него много - то я за него только порадуюсь. Даже внешне очень сухие люди все равно кого-то любят. Так что и у них есть наверное шанс усилить это чувство. Расширить его на большее количество существ... Пишу своими словами. Надеюсь, что Вы меня поймете. Искренне желаю Вам все же породить более сильное сострадание! Пусть у Вас все получится. Да и у меня, и у всех тоже...
> 
> Сентиментальность иногда очень мешает. Например, я плачу от половины фильмов. Даже перед друзьями было стыдно. ))


Да, я думаю так же, спасибо! )

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (28.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Бодхичитта в которую входят - любовь, сострадание и мудрость - отличается от сентиментальности в корне, как мне кажется. Любовь и сострадание могут выражаться и в гневной форме, это возможно благодаря мудрости. А сентиментальность основана на привязанности. Например человек, который любит котят, может ненавидеть того, кто не любит котят. И если человек увидит другого чела, как он издевается над котенком, то может его замочить просто. То есть сентиментальность, которую испытывает чел. по отношению к котятам - однобока, и является омраченной неведением. ИМХО.


Это ничего.. у нас сейчас все действия омрачены неведением. В этом нет ничего особенного, любовь смешанная с привязанностью, но это любовь, просто там есть и привязанность, но это намного лучше конечно, чем когда нет любви и нет привязанности ) тогда это уже либо равнодушие, либо уже ненависть будет. так что думаю, это не просто лучше а это даже во многом и хорошо, в корне она не отличается, т.к. корень это доброта, а здесь имеет место та же доброта, просто ещё слабая пока и не ко всем. Конечно Бодхичитта не сравнимо сильнее и мудрее, но тут тоже присутствует подобие её, пусть и слабое. А "замочить" того кто мучает котёнка.. нельзя сказать что его не за что "замочить".. ) возможно, Вы, если бы увидели такое, то у Вас тоже возникло бы желание "подзамочить" немного такого человека, но просто Вы, как буддист, нашли бы другой, более хороший выход (у меня бы, могло появиться тоже, вполне этого не исключаю, ну и я бы тоже  поискал бы выход лучше), ну конечно ещё зависит как сильно он будет вредить котёнку, если не сильно то, всё проще, сломал ему пару рёбер, рук и ног и мочить не надо (просто шутка).

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> По любому этот самый любимый объект наше Я. Как бы человек не любил жену, детей, маму и т.д. все равно нет ничего более лелеемого чем Я. Поэтому, я думаю, что более эффективный метод - это "обмен себя на других". Этот работает также, как Вы описываете, только более реалистичный для современного человека имхо. Хотя люди бывают разные, и кому-то ближе другой подход, но это уже другая тема. Если у Вас этот метод работает, значит он вам подходит. Вообще эти техники вместе используются, чтобы наверняка!


Вообще вы правы, метод обмена себя на других - очень хорош, и его надо использовать вместе с методом 7 пунктов.. но я слышал такое мнение что без понимания пустоты "метод обмена СНД" не реализовать. С чем это связано..., возможно с тем что для него нужно уже отбросить цепляние за "я" как за самосущее, тогда других можно по настоящему воспринимать как себя, а мы "все" на это, если честно, не очень способны  :Smilie:  вернее, очень неспособны пока. нам метод 7 пунктов тоже не даётся, потому что для него нужен очень большой фундамент в виде понимания всех тем Ламрима с отречением вместе. и метод обмена... он уже мне кажется как следующий этаж после 7 пунктов.. а без предыдущего этажа следующий, тоже не появится (будет лишь в проекте, на чертежах, в голове в основном). Такие высокие Учения мы можем, мне кажется понять отчасти, больше головой, практиковать слегка (и нужно практиковать), но вот по настоящему их реализовать без фундамента не можем никак.

----------


## Влад К

> Это ничего.. у нас сейчас все действия омрачены неведением. В этом нет ничего особенного, любовь смешанная с привязанностью, но это любовь, просто там есть и привязанность, но это намного лучше конечно, чем когда нет любви и нет привязанности ) тогда это уже либо равнодушие, либо уже ненависть будет. так что думаю, это не просто лучше а это даже во многом и хорошо, в корне она не отличается, т.к. корень это доброта, а здесь имеет место та же доброта, просто ещё слабая пока и не ко всем. Конечно Бодхичитта не сравнимо сильнее и мудрее, но тут тоже присутствует подобие её, пусть и слабое. А "замочить" того кто мучает котёнка.. нельзя сказать что его не за что "замочить".. ) возможно, Вы, если бы увидели такое, то у Вас тоже возникло бы желание "подзамочить" немного такого человека, но просто Вы, как буддист, нашли бы другой, более хороший выход (у меня бы, могло появиться тоже, вполне этого не исключаю, ну и я бы тоже  поискал бы выход лучше), ну конечно ещё зависит как сильно он будет вредить котёнку, если не сильно то, всё проще, сломал ему пару рёбер, рук и ног и мочить не надо (просто шутка).


Изложу свое имхо - когда речь идет о каком-то конкретном чувстве вроде любви, то как мне кажется, это чувство нельзя рассматривать в отрыве от объекта, который мы интерпретируем исходя из своих предпочтений, которые были заложенны в нашем уме раньше. По скольку есть объект к которому мы чувствуем любовь/привязанность, то в данном случае есть и объект который находится в "опозиции" к данному объекту, и таким образом, это чувство является ограниченным, потому-что основанно на эгоистичной привязанности.
Если это так, то зачем ходить вокруг да около, когда можно сразу взять за основу свое Я, и работать с ним в плане развития Бодхичитты. А второй вариант - (7-членный, который) уже можно будет применять, когда научились работать с техникой обмена себя на других. Что касается мочилова на почве сильной привязанности к своему питомцу, то я реально такое видел. Когда парнишка чуть не задушил своего друга за то, что тот пнул его песика Тошку)))

----------

Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вообще вы правы, метод обмена себя на других - очень хорош, и его надо использовать вместе с методом 7 пунктов.. но я слышал такое мнение что без понимания пустоты "метод обмена СНД" не реализовать. С чем это связано..., возможно с тем что для него нужно уже отбросить цепляние за "я" как за самосущее, тогда других можно по настоящему воспринимать как себя, а мы "все" на это, если честно, не очень способны  вернее, очень неспособны пока. нам метод 7 пунктов тоже не даётся, потому что для него нужен очень большой фундамент в виде понимания всех тем Ламрима с отречением вместе. и метод обмена... он уже мне кажется как следующий этаж после 7 пунктов.. а без предыдущего этажа следующий, тоже не появится (будет лишь в проекте, на чертежах, в голове в основном). Такие высокие Учения мы можем, мне кажется понять отчасти, больше головой, практиковать слегка (и нужно практиковать), но вот по настоящему их реализовать без фундамента не можем никак.


Это индивидуально все, думаю. В таких вопросах поможет разобраться учитель. Я сам много не догоняю, если честно.

----------

Сергей П. (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Изложу свое имхо - когда речь идет о каком-то конкретном чувстве вроде любви, то как мне кажется, это чувство нельзя рассматривать в отрыве от объекта, который мы интерпретируем исходя из своих предпочтений, которые были заложенны в нашем уме раньше. По скольку есть объект к которому мы чувствуем любовь/привязанность, то в данном случае есть и объект который находится в "опозиции" к данному объекту, и таким образом, это чувство является ограниченным, потому-что основанно на эгоистичной привязанности.
> Если это так, то зачем ходить вокруг да около, когда можно сразу взять за основу свое Я, и работать с ним в плане развития Бодхичитты. А второй вариант - (7-членный, который) уже можно будет применять, когда научились работать с техникой обмена себя на других. Что касается мочилова на почве сильной привязанности к своему питомцу, то я реально такое видел. Когда парнишка чуть не задушил своего друга за то, что тот пнул его песика Тошку)))


Это всё лирика. Существует объединённый метод двух методов, если можно так выразиться. Но лично я пользуюсь только теми положениями, которые мне подходят. Доброта моей матери в этой жизни -- очевидна, хоть и не всегда. Отблагодарить я её не могу по финансовым причинам и потому, что она не воспринимает Дхарму. Помогать с т.зр. Дхармы стараюсь другим, которые её воспринимают. И, конечно, утопающий не способен помочь другим утопающим. Короче, мне ближе тут Шантидева.

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Это всё лирика. Существует объединённый метод двух методов, если можно так выразиться. Но лично я пользуюсь только теми положениями, которые мне подходят. Доброта моей матери в этой жизни -- очевидна, хоть и не всегда. Отблагодарить я её не могу по финансовым причинам и потому, что она не воспринимает Дхарму. Помогать с т.зр. Дхармы стараюсь другим, которые её воспринимают. И, конечно, утопающий не способен помочь другим утопающим. Короче, мне ближе тут Шантидева.


А какой метод должен практиковаться сначала? Это по желанию, или как?

----------


## Нико

> А какой метод должен практиковаться сначала? Это по желанию, или как?


По желанию, конечно. Но считается, что "обмен себя на других" -- для более "продвинутых". Хотя я так не считаю. Кому -- что больше подходит.

----------


## Влад К

> По желанию, конечно. Но считается, что "обмен себя на других" -- для более "продвинутых". Хотя я так не считаю. Кому -- что больше подходит.


Насколько вообще необходимо применять оба метода? У меня больше получается с "обменом" работать, но я не применял его в системе. Отталкиваюсь от своих переживаний:
Когда начинаю развивать тему с матерями и т.д., мой ум вообще не рефлексирует ни как.
А когда начинаю ставить себя на место других, эффект есть. Обязательно ли применять оба метода?

----------


## Нико

> Насколько вообще необходимо применять оба метода? У меня больше получается с "обменом" работать, но я не применял его в системе. Отталкиваюсь от своих переживаний:
> Когда начинаю развивать тему с матерями и т.д., мой ум вообще не рефлексирует ни как.
> А когда начинаю ставить себя на место других, эффект есть. Обязательно ли применять оба метода?


Необязательно, имхо. На то и даны два разных метода. Мне тоже "обмен" больше подходит. И, вкупе с "8 строфами для тренировки ума", -- это то, что надо, собственно.

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

И ещё. Далай-лама в последние годы постоянно и везде даёт комментарии на "Бодхичарья-аватару". Значит, он тоже больше предпочитает метод Шантидевы. Про "матерей" я особо от него не слышала).

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Это индивидуально все, думаю. В таких вопросах поможет разобраться учитель. Я сам много не догоняю, если честно.


очень хороший ответ. Про себя я тоже так же бы сказал.. конечно, лучше всего может объяснить всё только Учитель и без ошибок, без него очень сложно и долго осваивать эти вещи.
Конечно, самое главное быть честным с собой, запутаться бывает очень легко. Мне тоже кажется, что мне метод обмена подходит лучше и что мне легче с ним... (думаю и очень многим так) но, я просто не уверен что как далеко смогу зайти тут, мне кажется им одним можно пользоваться, но без понимания того метода, как мне кажется, основополагающего, он в какой-то момент дальше не пойдёт. скажем, сможем сопереживать близким и друзьям, и посторонним до какой-то степени, а врагам и всяким злым людям, на этом будет затык в итоге. Т.к. всё-таки наш ум не будет видеть их как близких и всё равно будет думать что они - плохие и сопереживать им будет так же, иногда а больше всего на них злится, либо всё это в итоге приведёт опять же к пониманию 7 пунктов, как основополагающего метода, к необходимости понять злых людей, чтобы не злиться на них, придётся в этом уже серьёзно разобраться, когда уже намучаемся появится такое желание. мне так кажется.

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> очень хороший ответ. Про себя я тоже так же бы сказал.. конечно, лучше всего может объяснить всё только Учитель и без ошибок, без него очень сложно и долго осваивать эти вещи.
> Конечно, самое главное быть честным с собой, запутаться бывает очень легко. Мне тоже кажется, что мне метод обмена подходит лучше и что мне легче с ним... (думаю и очень многим так) но, я просто не уверен что как далеко смогу зайти тут, мне кажется им одним можно пользоваться, но без понимания того метода, как мне кажется, основополагающего, он в какой-то момент дальше не пойдёт. скажем, сможем сопереживать близким и друзьям, и посторонним до какой-то степени, а врагам и всяким злым людям, на этом будет затык в итоге. Т.к. всё-таки наш ум не будет видеть их как близких и всё равно будет думать что они - плохие и сопереживать им будет так же, иногда а больше всего на них злится, либо всё это в итоге приведёт опять же к пониманию 7 пунктов, как основополагающего метода, к необходимости понять злых людей, чтобы не злиться на них, придётся в этом уже серьёзно разобраться, когда уже намучаемся появится такое желание. мне так кажется.


 Вот поэтому я и написала, что, помимо метода развития бодхичитты, необходим и лоджонг. А то преступника, который убил твоего сына, например, ОЧЕНЬ трудно воспринять как "добрую мать". Практически нереально.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Вот поэтому я и написала, что, помимо метода развития бодхичитты, необходим и лоджонг. А то преступника, который убил твоего сына, например, ОЧЕНЬ трудно воспринять как "добрую мать". Практически нереально.


...для нас, обычных людей. Но для нас сейчас много чего трудно. Мы не можем сразу прыгнуть на высший уровень. И так же и преступника такого мы не сможем полюбить на основе метода замены себя на другого. Т.е. мы не сможем его полюбить никаким из методов.

----------


## Нико

> ...для нас, обычных людей. Но для нас сейчас много чего трудно. Мы не можем сразу прыгнуть на высший уровень. И так же и преступника такого мы не сможем полюбить на основе метода замены себя на другого. Т.е. мы не сможем его полюбить никаким из методов.


Тут первая из 4БИ может сработать. Тогда не будет чувства гнева хотя бы. Будет сострадание. Насчёт любви -- не знаю.

----------


## Сергей П.

тут есть ссылка на лекции Учителя Геше Тинлея на его сайте, там есть о Бодхичитте и методах её развития и метод 7 пунктов причины и следствия описан довольно подробно: http://lib.geshe.ru/node/1561
в кратце о двух методах (7 пунктов.. и обмена себя на других) на стр. 139-140 под заголовком "Методы порождения бодхичитты". Второй метод в данной книге не описан, но, наверно в других разделах можно найти подробности о нём.
может кому-то поможет прояснить эти вопросы, которые мы обсуждаем.. написано очень хорошим, доступным языком.

----------

Кауко (28.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

Как искренне сострадать тому кого не любишь? мне трудно представить.
Вообще, мне кажется, метод 7 пунктов причины и следствия не такой уж нереальный для понимания. Если иметь хороший материал на эту тему, в особенности получить его от Духовного Наставника, то почему нет, если этот метод хорошо объяснён, то постепенно его осваивать можно. Если просто думать что "все ЖС - мои матери" то это конечно ничего не даст, а если понимать всю цепочку доказательств, то можно. Там есть одна сложность, что кол-во ЖС бесконечно и кол-во предыдущих жизней тоже и почему кол-во предыдущих больше и тогда как доказать что они много раз все были матерями.. это самое сложное место в этом методе, а остальное объясняется доступно, я подробно не читал именно этот текст, но, если он составлен по байкальским лекциям, то там должно быть всё, просто байкальские лекции я немного слушал (на сайте есть), там была вся цепочка доказательств, очень подробный материал.
Если честно сказать (слишком не приукрашивая), может быть я не правильно думаю, но то что состояния Будды без понимания метода 7 пунктов причины и следствия достичь невозможно - это точно (потому что у Будда это понимает). Думаю, что метод обмена себя на других будет освоен на детском уровне без 7 пунктов, не станет серьёзным.

----------


## Нико

> тут есть ссылка на лекции Учителя Геше Тинлея на его сайте, там есть о Бодхичитте и методах её развития и метод 7 пунктов причины и следствия описан довольно подробно: http://lib.geshe.ru/node/1561
> в кратце о двух методах (7 пунктов.. и обмена себя на других) на стр. 139-140 под заголовком "Методы порождения бодхичитты". Второй метод в данной книге не описан, но, наверно в других разделах можно найти подробности о нём.
> может кому-то поможет прояснить эти вопросы, которые мы обсуждаем.. написано очень хорошим, доступным языком.


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-harv.htm

По-прежнему рекомендую вот эту книгу. Слушать лекции о бодхичитте от учителя, не обладающего бодхичиттой -- пустое занятие.

----------


## Аурум

> тут есть ссылка на лекции Учителя Геше Тинлея на его сайте, там есть о Бодхичитте и методах её развития и метод 7 пунктов причины и следствия описан довольно подробно: http://lib.geshe.ru/node/1561
> в кратце о двух методах (7 пунктов.. и обмена себя на других) на стр. 139-140 под заголовком "Методы порождения бодхичитты". Второй метод в данной книге не описан, но, наверно в других разделах можно найти подробности о нём.
> может кому-то поможет прояснить эти вопросы, которые мы обсуждаем.. написано очень хорошим, доступным языком.


Знали бы вы кому рекомендуете лекции Тинлея.  :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как искренне сострадать тому кого не любишь? мне трудно представить.
> Вообще, мне кажется, метод 7 пунктов причины и следствия не такой уж нереальный для понимания. Если иметь хороший материал на эту тему, в особенности получить его от Духовного Наставника, то почему нет, если этот метод хорошо объяснён, то постепенно его осваивать можно. Если просто думать что "все ЖС - мои матери" то это конечно ничего не даст, а если понимать всю цепочку доказательств, то можно. Там есть одна сложность, что кол-во ЖС бесконечно и кол-во предыдущих жизней тоже и почему кол-во предыдущих больше и тогда как доказать что они много раз все были матерями.. это самое сложное место в этом методе, а остальное объясняется доступно, я подробно не читал именно этот текст, но, если он составлен по байкальским лекциям, то там должно быть всё, просто байкальские лекции я немного слушал (на сайте есть), там была вся цепочка доказательств, очень подробный материал.
> Если честно сказать (слишком не приукрашивая), может быть я не правильно думаю, но то что состояния Будды без понимания метода 7 пунктов причины и следствия достичь невозможно - это точно (потому что у Будда это понимает). Думаю, что метод обмена себя на других будет освоен на детском уровне без 7 пунктов, не станет серьёзным.


 Это, наверное, не Будда, а геше Тинлей так считает? Во времена Будды не было таких озвученных методов. Вам надо зомбирование  семью пунктами? На здоровье.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Это, наверное, не Будда, а геше Тинлей так считает? Во времена Будды не было таких озвученных методов. Вам надо зомбирование  семью пунктами? На здоровье.


Ну.. это просто ваши эмоции, согласиться с этим сообщением и выше.. никак не получается, потому что не можете вы этого знать (то о чём написали). Значит просто эмоции. Поэтому, пожалуйста не надо этого..

----------


## Нико

> Ну.. это просто ваши эмоции, согласиться с этим сообщением и выше.. никак не получается, потому что не можете вы этого знать (то о чём написали). Значит просто эмоции. Поэтому, пожалуйста не надо этого..


Гммм. Как переводчик Досточтимого в течение 10 лет я не могу об этом не знать.Так что, пожалуйста, не надо этого.

----------


## Сергей П.

да запросто можете и не знать.. 10 лет - это не большой срок.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Знали бы вы кому рекомендуете лекции Тинлея.


я собственно никому ничего и не рекомендовал ) просто привёл ссылку в рамках обсуждения для тех кому интересно, потому что там действительно хорошо написано об этом.

----------


## Нико

> да запросто можете и не знать.. 10 лет - это не большой срок.


Кому -- как.

----------


## Аурум

> я собственно никому ничего и не рекомендовал


Да ну?!




> просто *привёл ссылку в рамках обсуждения для тех кому интересно*_, потому что_ *там действительно хорошо написано об этом*.


Это и называется — рекомендовать.

----------

Нико (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну.. это просто ваши эмоции, согласиться с этим сообщением и выше.. никак не получается, потому что не можете вы этого знать (то о чём написали). Значит просто эмоции. Поэтому, пожалуйста не надо этого..


Пиар в Раше в своё время досточтимому геше слелала именно я. Пишу не от гордости, тут гордиться нечем, а просто не приводите мне в пример мои собственные переводы.

----------

Алик (26.01.2014), Влад К (24.01.2014)

----------


## Кауко

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Для начала понять, в чём причина отсутствия такого страха. Тем более, что страх - мотивация для тех, кто называется "низшей личностью" с простейшей мотивацией к изучению Дхармы. 

Попробуйте обварить себе руку кипятком. Или посетите лечебницу для душевнобольных.

Минут пять поощущайте это чувство и потом представьте, что "так будет всегда" (= множество кальп).

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Для начала понять, в чём причина отсутствия такого страха. Тем более, что страх - мотивация для тех, кто называется "низшей личностью" с простейшей мотивацией к изучению Дхармы. 
> 
> Попробуйте обварить себе руку кипятком. Или посетите лечебницу для душевнобольных.
> 
> Минут пять поощущайте это чувство и потом представьте, что "так будет всегда" (= множество кальп).


Да, намеренно положить свою руку на раскаленную сковородку и правда помогает. Ну или закрыться в морозильной камере. Но лучше осознать то, что  сегодня я умру (как советует Цонкапа). Тогда куда проще понять свои перспективы.

----------


## Алик

Хоть убей, не понимаю, как с помощью страха  (неважно, перед чем) можно что-то путное реализовать.
Страх собственной смерти вообще  нелогичен :  если есть "я", то смерти нет, т.е. бояться нечего.Если смерть есть - "я" уже нет, и бояться некому.

----------


## Влад К

> Хоть убей, не понимаю, как с помощью страха  (неважно, перед чем) можно что-то путное реализовать.


В контексте ламрима Чже Цонкапы, страх перед низшими мирами мотивирует не совершать действий, которые являются причиной страданий. В данном случае страх оградит от попадания в ад.



> Страх собственной смерти вообще  нелогичен :  если есть "я", то смерти нет, т.е. бояться нечего.Если смерть есть - "я" уже нет, и бояться некому.


Это сказал Эпикур. И в чем-то он был прав, на мой взгляд. Если страх перерос в патологический психоз, то такая установка может помочь.

----------

Алик (28.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (30.01.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

Почему бы вместо страха не культивировать позитивные программы?
Вот есть шесть йог Наропы, одна из них - йога бардо. 
Практически это переживание состояния умирания и тренировка осознания после смерти.
Ровно для того, чтобы если и не достичь просветления после смерти, то по крайней мере сознательно выбрать благоприятное рождение.

Что мы можем говорить о карме, пока не реализованы настолько, чтобы "видеть" все последствия деяний?
Что мы знаем о своей карме, которая нарабатывалась множество жизней?
А практиковать йогу можно прямо сейчас )

----------


## Влад К

> Почему бы вместо страха не культивировать позитивные программы?
> Вот есть шесть йог Наропы, одна из них - йога бардо. 
> Практически это переживание состояния умирания и тренировка осознания после смерти.
> Ровно для того, чтобы если и не достичь просветления после смерти, то по крайней мере сознательно выбрать благоприятное рождение.
> 
> Что мы можем говорить о карме, пока не реализованы настолько, чтобы "видеть" все последствия деяний?
> Что мы знаем о своей карме, которая нарабатывалась множество жизней?
> А практиковать йогу можно прямо сейчас )


Позитивные и положительные программы должны друг-друга уравновешивать. Если будет преобладать страх, тогда ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет. В результате человек только усугубит свое страдание, потому-что будет постоянно находится в страхе. А если будет преобладать позитив, тогда после небольших успехов в йоге, человек подумает что полностью застрахован от попадания в не благую участь и будет поступать так, как ему вздумается и тоже накопит негативную карму, которая станет причиной страданий. Поэтому важно придерживаться середины, устраняя крайности страха и безпечности противоядиями - ИМХО

----------


## Алик

> В контексте ламрима Чже Цонкапы, страх перед низшими мирами мотивирует не совершать действий, которые являются причиной страданий. В данном случае страх оградит от попадания в ад.
> 
> Это сказал Эпикур. И в чем-то он был прав, на мой взгляд. Если страх перерос в патологический психоз, то такая установка может помочь.


Мы говорим о страхе, как о чем-то реально существующем. Но откуда берется страх? Оттуда, откуда берется все - из ума. Если не создавать страшных мыслей ( про низшие миры, смерть и т.п.), страху будет нечем питаться, он пропадет сам собой.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А если будет преобладать позитив, тогда после небольших успехов в йоге, человек подумает что полностью застрахован от попадания в не благую участь и будет поступать так, как ему вздумается и тоже накопит негативную карму... ИМХО


Ну это надо постараться  :Smilie: )
После "небольших успехов" становится очевидно насколько ты еще далек... 
Это конечно же тоже страх, "что мы хуже чем можем", но это очень далеко от страха ада.

Но более всего я не понимаю, как идея страха перед чем либо сочетается с идеей безоценочного восприятия?

----------


## Влад К

> Мы говорим о страхе, как о чем-то реально существующем. Но откуда берется страх? Оттуда, откуда берется все - из ума. Если не создавать страшных мыслей ( про низшие миры, смерть и т.п.), страху будет нечем питаться, он пропадет сам собой.


Это возможно, если осознается своя истинная природа, но на это способен не каждый в силу определенных причин. Вспомнилась красивая метафора Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче из книги "Кристал и Путь света" о птице, которая сидит в клетке и хочет на волю. Вот дверь клетки отворилась птица улетела, но она не знает как себя вести на свободе, не знает с чем может столкнуться, потому-что не подготовлена. То же самое и с умом - сразу понять, что все создает омраченный ум и освободиться - не просто. Поэтому прежде чем освободиться, необходимо иметь навыки которые помогут освободиться и не "растеряться на свободе" Этим навыкам и обучают книги вроде ламрима и "слова моего несравненного учителя". В них объясняется каким образом использовать страх, радость и другие эмоции. Иногда человек настолько сильно захвачен омрачающими эмоциями, что осознание - все берется из ума - не может быть реализовано. А пока нет такой возможности, можно научиться работать с ними на относительном уровне.

----------

Алик (28.01.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (30.01.2014), Паня (29.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Но более всего я не понимаю, как идея страха перед чем либо сочетается с идеей безоценочного восприятия?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, я должен обладать безоценочным восприятием. Я таким не обладаю, к сожалению. :Smilie:

----------

Карма Зангпо (30.01.2014), Паня (29.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

Форум называется "Буддийским", раздел кстати Гелуг. Но, как известно, корень всех реализаций - взаимоотношения с Наставником. Т.е. в принципи можно сказать что (для тех у кого есть или был Наставник) для них без этого не может быть и никакого Буддизма. Если здесь на форуме позволительно писать всякие некрасивые вещи про своих коренных Учителей, заниматься самораспиариванием, притом заведомо ложным, а правильные вещи удаляются как оффтоп. То действительно, тогда "Буддийский форум" превращается просто в вывеску, и не имеет особого смысла. На мой взгляд в данном случае модератор был в корне неправ. Он был бы прав если бы удалил и те неправильные сообщения, что выше от пользователя, ну вы сами знаете о ком идёт речь.. И мои, тогда это было бы нормально - её - являются оффтопом, не только оффтопом - очень вредным оффтопом. Когда яблоко подгнившее, никто никогда не вырезает хорошую часть и её не выбрасывает, оставляя гниль. Лучше всего выбрасывать гнилую часть, или, в крайнем случае - целиком всё яблоко. Подредактировал последнюю часть сообщения, чтобы не катить излишнюю бочку на модератора, в конце концов это-то сообщение он не удалил.

----------

Алексей Белый (30.01.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Цонкапа в руководстве пишет что нужен страх перед низшими мирами. Как быть что если не получается породить страх перед низшими мирами?


Думаю, страх перед низшими мирами это как-бы когда мы идем по доске над пропастью. 

Как бы боязнь потерять путь. Боязнь сделать один неверный шаг.

Лев, Татхагатта. И его ученики могли ли заповедовать остальные виды страха?

Но это только субъективное, возможно ошибочное, мнение.

----------


## Нико

Тут опять же задала вопрос одному геше про убийство комаров и/или бодхисаттв. Эта тема уже была на БФ, не могу найти. К @Apex, в частности. Геше сказал, что попадание в ад после этого вполне вероятно. Но есть два способа очищения -- сутрический (применение 4 сил) и тантрический -- две стадии тантры. Очистить это реально, но надо постараться.... То же самое относится к рыбалкам всяким -- это я уже от себя добавляю. )

----------

Алекс Андр (04.03.2014), Влад К (04.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Гошка

Вот еще чуть подумал. Не пинайте глупость. 
Не сочтите за обкуренного человека. Думал как мог:

Тогда, когда мы идем по скользкому гололеду, будет ли нам полезно бесцельное созерцание гололеда или же с целью: как нам лучше пройти?

Тогда, когда мы играем роль перед зрителями в театре, будет ли нам полезно предаться созерцанию зрителей? Или же изредка поглядывая на их настроение, чтобы лучше передеать роль, не отвлекаясь от темы?

Тогда, когда мы плывем на корабле, будет ли нам полезно, если мы предадимся созерцанию волн и ветра? Или же с целью- как нам поставить парус?

Не тоже ли самое созерцание ада? Когда мы имеем цель?

Тогда, когда мы идем по гололеду, будет ли нам полезно трястись от страха, боясь поскользнуться? Или же, сознавая опасность, выбирать путь?

Тогда, когда мы плывем на корабле, будет ли нам полезно трястись от страха б бурю? Или же, сознавая опасность, выбирать как правильно ставить парус?

Не тоже ли самое страх перед адом? Когда мы имеем цель?

Вот получилось из размышления, что "страх перед низшими мирами" это как, типа, призыв к бдительности на войне при осознании опасности.

----------

Влад К (27.04.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Поразмышляйте над недостатками перерождения гопником.


Гопником не рождаются - им становятся при жизни. :Big Grin:

----------


## Влад К

> Вот еще чуть подумал. Не пинайте глупость.


А по мне, так очень точные сравнения. Проникся, спасибо.

----------

